# geilster Satz : "Ich habe Bedarf auf alles"



## wpphilipp (22. November 2007)

Kennt ihr das auch? Ihr seid in eine Ini und ein toller Gegenstand droppt (irgend eine Platte)  den ihr als z.b. Krieger gerne haben wollt und drückt auf Bedarf. Dann aufeinmal merkt ihr, dass noch jemand auf Bedarf geklickt hat z.b. ein Schamane, der dann auch noch dummerweiße gewinnt. Ihr fragt dann, was das eigentlich soll und man ja davor den unterschied zwischen Gier und Bedarf geklärt hat. 
Als Antwort kriegt man dann Sachen wie : "hey mein twink ist krieger der hat eindeutig need drauf!". 
Man wird schon ein wenig nervös wenn man sowas hört und denkt sich eigentlich was soll die scheisse, aber man probiert die Sache nochmal zu klären wie die Sache eigentlich läuft mit Bedarf und Gier. 
10 Minuten später, neuer Drop, gleiches Spiel. Mal wieder "Bedarf" geklickt (der gleiche wieder wie vorhin) obwohl er es eigentlich nicht braucht. 
Gleiche Frage wie vorhin, was soll das, Antwort : "Ich brauch die Kohle!"
Was meint ihr dazu? Einfach den Spieler aus der Gruppe kicken und dann jämmerlich in der Ini scheitern, oder einfach weiterspielen und gute Miene zum bösen Spiel machen?


----------



## Ingerim (22. November 2007)

Kicken und notfalls ini zu viert weitermachen ist bei jeder ini schaffbar solang die zu kickende person nicht der tank oder heiler ist


----------



## Forenwriter (22. November 2007)

Kicken und auf ignore un d den rest der gruppe auch dazu überzeugen
möglichst noch einmal das als sicherheitswarnung im handelschat posten und im gildenchat^^
entweder is er nach paar tagen bei ejden auf ignore oder er ändert sein würfel verhalten
das mit handelschat^^ am besten acuh wenn er in stadt isnund mitlesen kann


----------



## dejaspeed (22. November 2007)

Kick, den spätestens wenn er es bei einen gebundenen Gegenstand abzieht höhrt der Spas auf.


----------



## Mirek (22. November 2007)

ganZ einfach, einmal ermahnen und ansonsten mit einverständnis der restlichen Gruppe kicken oder leaven und ne neue Grp suchen, weil um Sachen für seinen Twink zu würfeln geht gar nicht!

Hatte das Spiel auch gestern, war mit meinem DuDu Twink in hdw... es droppt ein Umhang mit:
+ 2 Ausdauer
+ 6 Beweglichkeit


Ich mache Bedarf, wer macht noch Bedarf?
-Genau! Der Hexer!
Er hat ja need auf die +2 Ausdauer!

Nachdem er mich dann geflamed hat, bin ich geleaved und die durften sich einen neuen Tank suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas ist ätzend gehört aberzum Spielalltag dazu!


----------



## Grivok (22. November 2007)

*gaehn*
kicken und ignore


----------



## Hupfdole (22. November 2007)

wpphilipp schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das auch? Ihr seid in eine Ini und ein toller Gegenstand droppt (irgend eine Platte)  den ihr als z.b. Krieger gerne haben wollt und drückt auf Bedarf. Dann aufeinmal merkt ihr, dass noch jemand auf Bedarf geklickt hat z.b. ein Schamane, der dann auch noch dummerweiße gewinnt. Ihr fragt dann, was das eigentlich soll und man ja davor den unterschied zwischen Gier und Bedarf geklärt hat.
> Als Antwort kriegt man dann Sachen wie : "hey mein twink ist krieger der hat eindeutig need drauf!".
> Man wird schon ein wenig nervös wenn man sowas hört und denkt sich eigentlich was soll die scheisse, aber man probiert die Sache nochmal zu klären wie die Sache eigentlich läuft mit Bedarf und Gier.
> 10 Minuten später, neuer Drop, gleiches Spiel. Mal wieder "Bedarf" geklickt (der gleiche wieder wie vorhin) obwohl er es eigentlich nicht braucht.
> ...




Ganz einfach, auffordern, es zu unterlassen, vieleicht sogar, das ganze per Ticket rückgängig zu machen. Falls dass nix hilft wird er gekickt und ladet auf Ignore. Denn selbst wenn man keinen Ersatz findet und abbrechen muss ... das ist noch immer besser als sich weiterhin über das 'geninjae' zu ärgern. Man kann auch einfach lootmaster anmachen und ihm demonstrativ den Loot vorenthalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann weiß er mal, wie das ist...


----------



## Faulmaul (22. November 2007)

kicken, Ticket und in Gilde mal Bescheid geben;

hab schon nen Heil-Dudu erlebt der nem Tank nen blauen Tank-Ring weggewürfelt hat um ihn zu entzaubern.

solche Leute gehören auf ne interne Blacklist; flamen oder namecalling sind nich sinnvoll, soll er sich doch mal vor nem GM rechtfertigen.

Wenn er/sie schon öfter auffällig wurde evtl. mal den run hinnehmen und gleich mehrere Tickets (für jeden ungerechtfertigten need) eröffnen; evtl. hilfts mal was


----------



## Psytis (22. November 2007)

Wenn ich lead habe (was fast immer der fall ist, weil ich der tank bin), erst mal Plündermeister an und dann mal schaun was ER brauchen kann. Wenn er was für seinen Twink braucht soll er mit seinem Twink da rein gehen.
Sachen die keiner braucht werden entzaubert oder unter allen ausgewürfelt.


----------



## Keelina (22. November 2007)

wpphilipp schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das auch? Ihr seid in eine Ini und ein toller Gegenstand droppt (irgend eine Platte)  den ihr als z.b. Krieger gerne haben wollt und drückt auf Bedarf. Dann aufeinmal merkt ihr, dass noch jemand auf Bedarf geklickt hat z.b. ein Schamane, der dann auch noch dummerweiße gewinnt. Ihr fragt dann, was das eigentlich soll und man ja davor den unterschied zwischen Gier und Bedarf geklärt hat.
> Als Antwort kriegt man dann Sachen wie : "hey mein twink ist krieger der hat eindeutig need drauf!".
> Man wird schon ein wenig nervös wenn man sowas hört und denkt sich eigentlich was soll die scheisse, aber man probiert die Sache nochmal zu klären wie die Sache eigentlich läuft mit Bedarf und Gier.
> 10 Minuten später, neuer Drop, gleiches Spiel. Mal wieder "Bedarf" geklickt (der gleiche wieder wie vorhin) obwohl er es eigentlich nicht braucht.
> ...



/ignore und aus Gruppe kicken. Lieber nen neuen vernünftigen Spieler suchen. Da ersparst du dir ne ganze Menge Ärger. Hab ich mit dem Großschwert des Alptraums erlebt als ich über 20x Labby gehen musste nur weils mir am Anfang erst ein Mage wegwürfelt (is ja kein Problem, bin ja auch Mage und will es haben) aber als dann beim nächsten Dropp ein Pala meint er könne damit gut tanken ... und ich verliere mit nem Würfelergebnis von 92 (weis nimma genau, war jedenfalls über 90) Naja ... da braucht man dann schon ne recht gute Beherschung. Und das Problem ist ja, das Schwert gibts nur beim Endboss im Laby, von daher hatte es kein nutzen mehr ihn aus der Gruppe zu werfen ...


----------



## Rodiak (22. November 2007)

Kick und Ignore, wenn die Gruppe das nicht genauso sieht: Leave.


----------



## Aelthas (22. November 2007)

nach dem ersten mal drauf ansprechen und nach dem zweitenmal kick und ignore
sowas geht ja gar nicht... zum Glück noch nie erlebt

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## Aviscall (22. November 2007)

Ich sag dazu nur:

das 1te mal ist ein Unfall
das 2te mal ist ein Zufall
zum 3ten mal würde ich es nicht kommen lassen.


----------



## Schlagetot (22. November 2007)

Also ich sowas erlich gesagt schon seit onaten nicht mehr erlebt. Einmal wurde es versucht, das Plündern in der Inni auf Jeder gegen Jeden einzustellen, da bin ich dann garnicht mit. 
Aber eigentlich dachte ich das jedem klar sein sollte das es kein twinkneed gibt.


----------



## Crystania (22. November 2007)

Für solche Leute sollte es rieeeeeesen Warnungsschilder geben, die im Tooltip des jeweiligen stehen -.- "Achtung NinjaLooter" 
Da krieg ich immer voll die Krätze, wenn ich sowas nur höre. -.- 

Was dagegen hilft? -Gar nichts. 

Nur was sich so langsam bei uns eingebürgert hat, bzw was ich jetzt schon öfters erlebt habe ist, dass vorher gefragt wird, BEVOR man auf Bedarf geklickt hat. Und wer dann immer noch Bedarf macht wegen "Ich brauch Gold" oder "Für nen Twink", der hats nicht anders verdient als im hohen Bogen aus der Gruppe zu fliegen und auf sämtlichen Ignorelisten zu landen. Leider ist das nur die Wunschvorstellung und die Realität sind meißt anders aus, da es wirklich welche geschafft haben sowas durchzuziehen. Traurige World of Warcraft.


----------



## Mashiki (22. November 2007)

Lootmeister und nach würfeln und bedarf verteilen.


----------



## Lufix (22. November 2007)

kick + ignore


----------



## shadow_zero (22. November 2007)

ich würd entweder lootmeister einstellen oder nach bedarf ihn einfach kicken und /ignore....

sowas geht gar nicht....

außer!: wenn es vorher abgestimmt ist, dass auch für twinks need gemacht werden darf... was aber eig nur unter freunden geht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (22. November 2007)

Ist mir auch schon öfters pasiert.. einfach mal mit dem Spieler reden, man merkt meist obs nen Neuling ist oder nicht!
HdW Schwert mit +Beweglichekeit dropt für meinen Schurke, ich need, WL need. WL gewinnt.. Ich denk mir nur WTF und spreche ihn drauf an.. Als Antwort bekam ich: \'Ja ich muss doch Schaden machen wenn ein Gegner auf mich zukommt\'.. Ich erklärte ihm bla bla.. WL muss man so spielen.. bla bla.. und beim nächsten Melee Item hat er dann auch gepasst.


----------



## bogus666 (22. November 2007)

Da ich Tank und dementsprechend in der Regel auch Group Leader bin, wird derjenige sofort gekickt. Wenn der Spieler DPS war, findet man eh schnell Ersatz. Beim Heiler wird es schon etwas schwieriger, aber wozu gibt es die Gilde und die Friends List.


----------



## wpphilipp (22. November 2007)

Mir ist das inzwischen bestimmt schon so 4-5 mal passiert, aber komischerweiße nur auf antonidas. 
Als ich dann vor so 3 Monaten auf Die silberne Hand gewechselt habe, wussten irgendwie alle was der Unterschied zwischen "Bedarf" und "Gier" ist. 
Entweder ich hatte nur mal wieder extremes Pech auf antonidas oder auch nur extremes Glück auf Die silberne Hand. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dinah (22. November 2007)

Lufix schrieb:


> kick + ignore




Die einzig richtige Antwort auf so ein asoziales  Verhalten.


----------



## Crystania (22. November 2007)

> Ist mir auch schon öfters pasiert.. einfach mal mit dem Spieler reden, man merkt meist obs nen Neuling ist oder nicht!
> HdW Schwert mit +Beweglichekeit dropt für meinen Schurke, ich need, WL need. WL gewinnt.. Ich denk mir nur WTF und spreche ihn drauf an.. Als Antwort bekam ich: \'Ja ich muss doch Schaden machen wenn ein Gegner auf mich zukommt\'.. Ich erklärte ihm bla bla.. WL muss man so spielen.. bla bla.. und beim nächsten Melee Item hat er dann auch gepasst.



Wäre schön wenn es immer so einfach wäre ^^


----------



## Deathtroll (22. November 2007)

bei mir is das alles anders gelaufen... -.-
ich suchte ne grp für ne ini und hab allen schon von anfang an gesagt der bogen gehört mir wenn er gedropt wird, alle waren damiteinverstanden. 
Als wir dann beim boss waren wurde der bogen gedroppt ich hab auf bedarf gedrückt und der krieger neben mir machte das selbe -.- wer bekommts? natürlich er *args* als ich ihn dann drauf aufmerksam gemacht habe, dass er am anfang auch damit einverstanden war, dass ich den bogen bekomme..
natürlich wusste er nix mehr von dem was er angeblich gesagt habe....



naja... dumm gelaufen -.-


----------



## Trisch (22. November 2007)

Keelina schrieb:


> aber als dann beim nächsten Dropp ein Pala meint er könne damit gut tanken ... und ich verliere mit nem Würfelergebnis von 92 (weis nimma genau, war jedenfalls über 90) Naja ... da braucht man dann schon ne recht gute Beherschung.



Das ist das Standarttankschwert für nen Palatank, gewöhn dich daran dass es außer MAgier noch andere Klassen gibt die Items brauchen.


----------



## Huntara (22. November 2007)

Aviscall schrieb:


> Ich sag dazu nur:
> 
> das 1te mal ist ein Unfall
> das 2te mal ist ein Zufall
> zum 3ten mal würde ich es nicht kommen lassen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (22. November 2007)

Mirek schrieb:


> Hatte das Spiel auch gestern, war mit meinem DuDu Twink in hdw... es droppt ein Umhang mit:
> + 2 Ausdauer
> + 6 Beweglichkeit
> Ich mache Bedarf, wer macht noch Bedarf?
> ...



*lach*

Das gibts nich, vor 3 Tagen genau das selbe spiel, nur wars nen Priester, und kein Hexer *g*

War mit meinem Druiden HdW... Der Umhang droppt, ich mach need drauf, zack, Priester macht drauf need.. Als ich ihn fragte warum er drauf bedarf gemacht hat kommt die Antwort "Ja schau mal meinen Umhang, der ist noch grün..". Jedoch keine grosse Sache, da er sich danach entschuldigt hat^^


----------



## Imbachar (22. November 2007)

Ingerim schrieb:


> Kicken und notfalls ini zu viert weitermachen ist bei jeder ini schaffbar solang die zu kickende person nicht der tank oder heiler ist




HEHE


----------



## Ilunadin (22. November 2007)

jaja so was ahtt eich in Uldaman letztens auch...Ein Magier und ein Hexer die auf ne Stangenwaffe Bedarf machen weil er auf dem kleinen Bild wie ein Stab aussieht....Der Vergelterpala(ich) und der Jäger haben uns  gefreut:/

aber zu dem typen fällt mir garnix mehr ein außer kick und ignore...


----------



## Ombus (22. November 2007)

ich für meinen teil spiele ja schamanen(imo verstärker),würde jedoch gerne ele/heil set sammeln.

Wenn was inner ini dropt,was mein jetziges heil/ele equip verbessert,und es KEINER braucht,würfel ich drauf =)

selbiges mit twinks,gehe aber sowieso nur gildenintern ;>
Da ich absolut kein Bock auf Randoms habe..mein ignore list ist schon voll genug ^^


----------



## sko1970 (22. November 2007)

wenn ich merke da läuft was schief in der gruppe dann bin ich wech
hab sowas auch schon erlebt das der tank bedarf für sein twink hatte und meinte "wenn es euch nicht passt sucht euch einen neuen" und der rest der gruppe meinte "nee nee mach ruhig is ok, aber bitte nicht bei den bossen" das wars dann für mich sowas muss ich mir nicht antun
tank steht auf ignore


----------



## Hagentronje (22. November 2007)

lool auf dieser Welt verhungern Menschen, werden Kriege um Öl geführt und Terror benuztzt um an der MAcht zu bleiben ....aber in WoW wie immer nur Zoff um kleine grüne,blaue und lila Pixelchen.....


----------



## kolesh (22. November 2007)

Hagentronje schrieb:


> lool auf dieser Welt verhungern Menschen, werden Kriege um Öl geführt und Terror benuztzt um an der MAcht zu bleiben ....aber in WoW wie immer nur Zoff um kleine grüne,blaue und lila Pixelchen.....



Und du spendest bestimmt 50% deines Gehalts für arme Menschen, leistest freiwillig Sozialarbeit und bist aktives Mitglied bei Greenpeace /flame off

Ich hasse solche Pseudomoralisten.


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. November 2007)

Mir ist sowas zum Glück noch nie passiert XD

Es kam eher mal vor das ich bei etwas worauf mein Mage Bedarf hatte aus versehen Gier erwischt habe <_<

Da hieß es dann von der Gruppe: "warum hastn du nich bedarf genommen?" XD

Aber sich drüber aufregen wenn mal jemand einem was weggeschnaoppt hat lohnt sich denke ich nicht. Die nächste Ini kommt bestimmt mit den nächsten Gegenständen...


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. November 2007)

ich musss sagen busy das ist mir auch ähnlich passiert mit meinem schamy^^

war ulda mit nem retripala und nem jäger ich als vertärker
da gabs schön item streit bei griloks attacke^^pala hat den bekommen der jäger sagt nix...
dann droppt platte mit optimalen melee werten und was passiert?richtig
der jäger bekommts xD

und dann später in zf
hab es auf die fetzsäge abgesehn und auf die gahzrilaa brust natürlich auf alles andere gepasst
beides gedroppt säge bekommen
aber brust omg
was will n krieger damit?
klar ich wollte die zum horde farmen damit ich resi gegen die dudus und schamies hab
aber krieger der platte tragen kann wtf?
jedenfalls haben wir dann ein duell gemacht weil er sagte das sei imba mit der resi gegen schami
...
und dann hat er nen wf-crit reinbekommen
tja naturresi reicht nicht um nen schami zu entwaffnen^^


----------



## Jaq (22. November 2007)

Wenn ich Leader bin und die Gruppe es nicht einsieht, dass es keinen Twinkneed gibt (wenn wer twinkneed hat, soll er zuerst fragen und schauen ob alle gier machen...), dann gehe ich mal für 10-20 minuten afk ^^

Meistens schreib ich: AFK Kaffe holen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder als Heiler mal einfach nicht heilen. Die merken schnell, dass sie auf ALLE angewiesen sind...


----------



## M3ack6D (22. November 2007)

ich hätte den schon längst gegkickt und überall im channel gespawmt das der auf alles bedraf macht so das zumindest alle das wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wennn man noch konatk mit andern gilden hat dann is das nochbesser


----------



## MoeMT384 (22. November 2007)

Im Prinzip ist ja alles schon gesagt worden... Aber wenn ich noch anmerken dürfte: Wenn man so argumentiert wie das Gruppenmitglied des TE, dann kann das ja wohl jeder machen. Klar hat jeder grundsätzlich Bedarf auf alles, sei es zum anziehen, verkaufen oder entzaubern ;-)

Aber das ist natürlich nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. WoW und die Inis insbesondere sind nunmal sehr auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt. Und so ein Verhalten geht auf Kosten der Gruppe. Ich fackel bei sowas nicht lange. Wer sich nicht anständig benehmen kann, der fliegt raus oder ich gehe... ganz einfach (My way or the highway).

MfG
Moe


----------



## oldman (22. November 2007)

logisch gibbet twink need wenn das im vorfeld abgesprochen ist ebenso need auf sachen die lvltechnisch zu hoch sind aber ebeb NUR wenn das abgesprochen ist ansonsten nur wer es sofort braucht und nutzen kann hat need


----------



## Fluxkompensator (22. November 2007)

Also ich würde den auch kicken und einen neuen für die Gruppe suchen, in Abstimmung mit den anderen der Gruppe.

@anderes Beispiel - was meint ihr dazu?

1 Krieger der tankt und ein Paladin der heilt sind in einer 5´er Gruppe in einer Intanz.

Dann droppt eine Plattenbrust mit + Vertetigung und Ausdauer (also keine Int darauf ect.) Krieger der in dieser Instanz tankt macht Bedarf, Paladin der heilt macht auch Bedarf.

Paladin gewinnt. Sagt das er auch als Tank im Raid als auch in Instanzen fungiert und dafür sehr viele Deff-Rüstungsteile schon hat. Darum hat er need auf die Brust für die Erweiterung seines Tank-Equipments. Der Paladin hat nicht gelogen, er ist / war tatsächlich öfters als Tank mit in Gruppen, skillt mal Heilung mal Vergelter mal Tank je nachdem was der Raid bzw. Arenateam (Heilung) oder eine Instanzen Gruppe so braucht.

Wie sieht es eurer Meinung nach hier aus? Hat er ein Anrecht darauf?

Gleiches verhält sich zB bei Hexer auf ein + Spelldmg Item und ein Holy-Priester der für sein Shadow Equipment auch + Spelldmg braucht und auch Bedarf macht wobei er in dieser Instanz als Heiler mit in der Gruppe ist.

lg

Fluxkompensator


----------



## Kujon (22. November 2007)

also, habe sogar schon selber zweimal auf dinge need gemacht, ohne, dass ich es brauchte. zu meiner verteidigung: ich habe das spiel erst knapp ne woche gespielt und ging mit einer gruppe hdw - dann droppte ein grünes item und das erste mal überhaupt sah ich das fenster mit den würfeln. ich war sehr verwirrt, sah, dass die zeit am ablaufen ist und drückte ohne was dabei zu denken auf bedarf...beim nächsten item dann wieder.

dann wurde ich gefragt, warum ich auf alles need mache und da ist dann auch der groschen gefallen^^ habe mich entschuldigt und mich als noob geoutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 waren aber nette leute, die mir meinen fehler verzeihen konnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kann bei random-gruppen das erste oder zweite mal noch darüber hinwegsehen, was mich aber vielmehr nervt, sind leute, die das spiel schon länger spielen und solche dinge machen. beispiel: war mit einem gildenkumpel (Mage) und ein paar randoms in scholo. dann droppt ein ring mit 10 int und 10 stärke - der mage drückt sofort need und der jäger guckt in die röhre!

da musste ich auch mal tacheles reden: prinzipiell sind es ja nullen und einsen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, also kein grund, sich in die haare zu geraten - aber wie viele vor mir schon gesagt haben: es hat auch was mit respekt zu tun. wir waren zu 5. dort drin - nur schon die annahme des mages, dass er der einzige sein könnte, der need hat, war für mich respektlos. ich kenne das anders und zwar, dass man sich im ts berät, seine wünsche anbringt, aber ausser passen oder gier noch nichts gedrückt wird. ist eine frage der ehre und des anstandes.

generell schmeisse ich niemand aus der gruppe, weil er need macht - aber bei solch lächerlichen begründungen wie das vom te erwähnt, würde ich kicken, ignorieren und sogar noch ein ticket verfassen! zudem auf die blacklist der gilde und noch ca. ne woche darüber reden und den sünder beim namen nennen. da wäre ich knallhart - vorallem, weil er noch die frechheit besitzt, zu sagen, dass er das ding entzaubert/verkauft...schweinerei


----------



## Antika-Madmortem (22. November 2007)

seh ich auch so, einmal kurz drauf ansprechen und ihm die sache erläutern, sollte ne dumme antwort kommen sofort kick und neuen suchen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (22. November 2007)

Kujon schrieb:


> dann droppt ein ring mit 10 int und 10 ausdauer - der mage drückt sofort need und der jäger guckt in die röhre!


Was soll da verkehrt sein?


----------



## kolesh (22. November 2007)

Stimmt, nicht nur Jäger brauchen Ausdauer und Int 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (22. November 2007)

ui ein Hunter guckt mal in die roehre^^

aber im ernst... auch als hexer haette ich da need drauf gemacht
int und ausd ist doch fuer mehrere klassen genial (ausser vielleicht schurken und krieger)


----------



## derpainkiller (22. November 2007)

erinnert mich an "HUNTERITEM" aber mir ist das auch schon oft passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. November 2007)

kolesh schrieb:


> Stimmt, nicht nur Jäger brauchen Ausdauer und Int
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Seh ich auch so o_O

In dem Fall von Ausdauer und Int können es definitiv BEIDE gebrauchen. Bei TwinkNeed, Entzaubern, Verkaufen o.Ä. ist das fraglich, aber wenn BEIDE Bedarf haben können auch BEIDE Bedarf drücken o_O

Bei nem Ring den prinzipiell jeder tragen kann wird die Argumentation warum für A oder B auch schon was schwerer. 

Soll der Jäger auch need drücken und dann wird geguckt wer es bekommt. Wenn beide Chars need drauf haben istd as einfachste: würfeln. "Mehr need" oder "weniger need" gibt es für mich jedenfalls nicht. Need ist need (abgesehen von so nem Mist wie Twinkneed und Co.).

Ehrenvoll ist es für mich zugunsten eines schwächeren Spielers auf etwas zu verzichten auf das ich need hätte. Und nicht zu warten was die andern machen. Wenn der Jäger zuerst need drückt sieht dann also der Mage alt aus? Wie rum man es auchd reht es bleibt beim würfeln o_O


----------



## Scandiaca (22. November 2007)

In den Instanzgruppen, die ich bisher hatte, war das eigentlich kein Problem. Ich habe es mir angewöhnt, vor jedem Bedarf zu fragen, wer mitwürfelt und sonst nur Gier. Nur einmal mit meinem Twink in HdW, da hat ein Pala einem Heiler ne Robe weggewürfelt. Der ist dann aber selber plötzlich verschwunden und wurde von uns nicht vermisst. Wir haben die Instanz dann mit einem HM Pet als Tank gut überstanden.


----------



## Toyuki (22. November 2007)

Fluxkompensator schrieb:


> Also ich würde den auch kicken und einen neuen für die Gruppe suchen, in Abstimmung mit den anderen der Gruppe.
> 
> @anderes Beispiel - was meint ihr dazu?
> 
> ...



wenn er als heiler mitgeht hat der tank vorrang 
wenn ich als shami (resto) in ne ini geht und need auf dmg sachen mach (fürs questen etc) frage ich immer vorher ob jemand need hat. Bedarf darf man nurmache (find ich) wenn man auch die dem entsprechende skillung in der ini hat (egal ob er mal umskillen will oda so)


----------



## Arido (22. November 2007)

Aviscall schrieb:


> Ich sag dazu nur:
> 
> das 1te mal ist ein Unfall
> das 2te mal ist ein Zufall
> zum 3ten mal würde ich es nicht kommen lassen.




Bei der Beschreibung hätte ich ihn nach dem 2. Mal aus der Gruppe geschmissen, wenn er die Items nich sofort rausgerückt hätte. Oder die Gruppe überzeugt ihn raus zunehmen. Wenn ich meine Drop-Items wegen irgend einem Twing abgeben muss hört der Spaß auf. 
Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, die Gruppe zu verlassen um so ein Verhalten nicht zu unterstützen. Und wenn ich die Gruppe für die Ini schon tagelang gesucht hab.


----------



## Riane (22. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> wenn er als heiler mitgeht hat der tank vorrang
> wenn ich als shami (resto) in ne ini geht und need auf dmg sachen mach (fürs questen etc) frage ich immer vorher ob jemand need hat. Bedarf darf man nurmache (find ich) wenn man auch die dem entsprechende skillung in der ini hat (egal ob er mal umskillen will oda so)



lüg nicht. 
du bist sicher auch einer dieser ninja looter. pha!














			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arido (22. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> wenn er als heiler mitgeht hat der tank vorrang
> wenn ich als shami (resto) in ne ini geht und need auf dmg sachen mach (fürs questen etc) frage ich immer vorher ob jemand need hat. Bedarf darf man nurmache (find ich) wenn man auch die dem entsprechende skillung in der ini hat (egal ob er mal umskillen will oda so)



Hier kann ich die Meinung voll teilen. Auch wenn es dem Pala weh tut. Ich kenne hier keine andere Regelung und habe auch noch nichts Anderes gelebt oder gehört.


----------



## Monyesak (22. November 2007)

ganz einfache sache, kick -> ignore

weg mit dem dreck


----------



## Toyuki (22. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> lüg nicht.
> du bist sicher auch einer dieser ninja looter. pha!
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so denkst du also über mich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





btw das pic is ma stumpf^^


----------



## Riane (22. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne natürlich nicht! ^^
ich hab nur ein bild gesucht, jenes etwas mit ironie zu tun hat. naja, da bin ich auf dieses bild gestossen! ^^ und ich finds lustig! ;D


----------



## Toyuki (22. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> ne natürlich nicht! ^^
> ich hab nur ein bild gesucht, jenes etwas mit ironie zu tun hat. naja, da bin ich auf dieses bild gestossen! ^^



... du hast echt zu wenig zu tun auf der arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das du schon bilder such kannst^^

btw Ironie ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (22. November 2007)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Was soll da verkehrt sein?



jo, sry habe mich verschrieben, war stärke und int drauf, habs bereits korrigiert - suche jetzt den ring noch in der buffed-datenbank, war aber schon lange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marci3012 (22. November 2007)

wpphilipp schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das auch? Ihr seid in eine Ini und ein toller Gegenstand droppt (irgend eine Platte)  den ihr als z.b. Krieger gerne haben wollt und drückt auf Bedarf. Dann aufeinmal merkt ihr, dass noch jemand auf Bedarf geklickt hat z.b. ein Schamane, der dann auch noch dummerweiße gewinnt. Ihr fragt dann, was das eigentlich soll und man ja davor den unterschied zwischen Gier und Bedarf geklärt hat.
> Als Antwort kriegt man dann Sachen wie : "hey mein twink ist krieger der hat eindeutig need drauf!".
> Man wird schon ein wenig nervös wenn man sowas hört und denkt sich eigentlich was soll die scheisse, aber man probiert die Sache nochmal zu klären wie die Sache eigentlich läuft mit Bedarf und Gier.
> 10 Minuten später, neuer Drop, gleiches Spiel. Mal wieder "Bedarf" geklickt (der gleiche wieder wie vorhin) obwohl er es eigentlich nicht braucht.
> ...



schmeißt diesen wichser sofort aus der grp... das gabs bei uns auch....t4 drop für mage und der scheißm warri macht bedarf-.-.....also als kleiner tipp sofort raus mit solchen leuten
mfg


----------



## wpphilipp (22. November 2007)

Naja was will man machen? 
Wenn man die Person kickt, ist eigentlich die ganze Ini am Arsch und man kann es meisten vergessen sie fertig zu machen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (22. November 2007)

Und wieso macht man in Raids nicht generell Plündermeister an? Selber Schuld.

Übrigens bringt es nullkommagarnichts, wenn man in etlichen öffentlichen Chats rumspammt und Tickets schreibt. Wenn man spammt glaubt einem eh keiner und GMs können/dürfen gegen sowas nichts machen, ist das gleiche wie beim ganken.

Übrigens hasse ich Leute, die in Raids ihre Skillung wie Unterwäsche wechseln.


----------



## Semrak (22. November 2007)

Oh je das kenn ich gut-_-
Ich bin 13en mal in den Hügel rein, nie dropt das plattenzeug...
Dann muss einer gehn, wir hohlen nen Krieger rein, wir sagen ihm noch extra das das plattenzeug für mich ist (rest der gruppe kannte ich gut, und wir einigen uns dann einfach wer was bekommt), er sagt das es kein problem is, ich bekom das zeug-_-

Gut, Boss is down, Platte dropt, krieger macht sofort bedarf-_-
Dann beim nexten boss mit dem helm genau das selbe-_- haben ihn dann alle auf ignore...

Gibt halt leute die meinen das so etwas vorteile bringt...naja, also irgendwann wird die gruppensuche holprig^^

Am besten vor der Ini eben immer ausmachen wer was braucht etc...
Und das mti den Twinks kenn ich, ich sag exta jedes mal das bedarf für twinks unterlassen werden sollte. Sonst kann jeder sagen er brauchts für nen twink. Und zum entzaubern genau so, bin auch verzauberer, aber andren das zeug wegzuwürfeln zum verkaufen oder entzaubern is das aller letzte...

MFG Semrak


----------



## marci3012 (22. November 2007)

Semrak schrieb:


> Oh je das kenn ich gut-_-
> Ich bin 13en mal in den Hügel rein, nie dropt das plattenzeug...
> Dann muss einer gehn, wir hohlen nen Krieger rein, wir sagen ihm noch extra das das plattenzeug für mich ist (rest der gruppe kannte ich gut, und wir einigen uns dann einfach wer was bekommt), er sagt das es kein problem is, ich bekom das zeug-_-
> 
> ...



alter dass is auch der GRÖßTE SCHEIß mit dem twink weil die bossdropps auch net BEIM AUFHEBEN GEBUNDEN sind-.- sone assis hasse ich übelst


----------



## LordThunderbolt (22. November 2007)

Keelina schrieb:


> Hab ich mit dem Großschwert des Alptraums erlebt als ich über 20x Labby gehen musste nur weils mir am Anfang erst ein Mage wegwürfelt (is ja kein Problem, bin ja auch Mage und will es haben) aber als dann beim nächsten Dropp ein Pala meint er könne damit gut tanken ... und ich verliere mit nem Würfelergebnis von 92 (weis nimma genau, war jedenfalls über 90) Naja ... da braucht man dann schon ne recht gute Beherschung. Und das Problem ist ja, das Schwert gibts nur beim Endboss im Laby, von daher hatte es kein nutzen mehr ihn aus der Gruppe zu werfen ...




hmm sei mir net böse, aber ich bin mal ganz direkt: du hast keine ahnung, oder?  is ein typisches palaschwert. nix mit Nur magier needen das.







Fluxkompensator schrieb:


> @anderes Beispiel - was meint ihr dazu?
> 
> 1 Krieger der tankt und ein Paladin der heilt sind in einer 5´er Gruppe in einer Intanz.
> 
> ...



generell soll der jenige vorher fragen, ob er mitwürfeln darf, bzw der andere schon bessres hat. ansonsten hat der tank das recht auf die tankplatte, da er den tankjob erledigt.
wenn ich nu ein off 2h schwert droppt, würde ich zb einen furykrieger mitwürfeln lassen, wenn er umskillen will.
in deinem bsp sollte das vor dem dropp gefragt werden, ob der hexer einverstanden is wenn priest mitwürfelt. ansonsten darf er net.


----------



## xXZaknafeinXx (22. November 2007)

Möchte mich dann auch mal dazu äussern:

Also, hier wird immer davon gesprochen wer die Drops erwürfeln darf und wer nicht.
Grundsätzlich ist es doch so, jeder der mit in der Instanz ist, macht dort seinen Job für die Gruppe (ob gut o. schlecht lassen wir mal außen vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und hat sich somit das Recht verdient auf die Drops zu würfeln PUNKT

Ob es nun Sinn macht um einen Drop zu würfeln oder nicht, darüber kann man natürlich streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um dem Geflamme gleich Einhalt zu gebieten:
Ich halte so ein Verhalten wie es vom TE geschildert wird auch für unmöglich und würde dem Ninja gehörig die Leviten lesen, aber (und das ist entscheidend für mich) das RECHT zum Mitwürfeln hat er nun einmal, obs Sinn macht oder nicht. 
Ich persönlich würde dann die Ini zähneknirschend zu Ende bringen (in der Hoffnung ihm vielleicht auch mal das eine oder andere Item wegzulooten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und denjenigen danach auf meine Ignorelist setzen, denn nur wegen solchem Verhalten einen Ini abzubrechen nachdem man mühsam eine Gruppe gefunden hat wäre mir persönlich zu extrem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Schamll (22. November 2007)

auf jedenfall kick und dann sofort auf igno das is echt mies sowas und wenn ich was für nen twink brauche frage ich auch vorher ob das in ordnung geht


----------



## Farrek (22. November 2007)

OMG ich habs auch schon erlebt! als ich mit ner gruppe in zf war hat mir ein schami den dolch der bei gazhrila droppt weggewürfelt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Iich hab ihn daraufhin angesprochen und er meinte nur: "Ja wieso??, ich kann doch dolche tragen!"

Nächsten tag hab ich ihn og gesehen wie er mit zwei streitkolben rumlief!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja was soll man machen -.- So ne bedarf würfler wirds immer geben


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (22. November 2007)

hab mir nicht die kommentare durchgelesen aber ganz klar aus gruppe rauswerfen ignorieren und die leute die man kennt warnen...
was hat man nämlich schon großartig von einer instanz wenn man da eh nichts bekommt...

sorry für fehler im text...


----------



## LordThunderbolt (22. November 2007)

bevor ich kicke, ignor und in /2 warne, frag ich immer erst, falls er nur^^ ein newby is, der aufgeklärt werden möchte.


----------



## Carnificis (22. November 2007)

oh ne da hatten wa mal einen in krall der dauernt bedarf gemacht hatte dann ist er in die nächste mobgruppe gestürmt, allein versteht sich und zack war er aus der gruppe, der war schneller tot als er gucken konnte muahahahahaha rache kann sooo süß sein^^


----------



## x3n0n (22. November 2007)

Ihr wisst nicht, auf was für ein breitbandiges Spektrum an Gegenständen Jäger Bedarf haben...

Ne, solche Leute fliegen bei mir spätestens nach dem 2ten mal, bei so ner Antwort wie mitm twink sofort...


----------



## Sylv (22. November 2007)

Nun ich sage nur eins Pet Heal Equip, naja Spaß beiseite... bei unseren Server (Die Nachtwache) fragen meist alle nach ob sie need dürfen  und wenn keiner Need hat,  wird gefragt ob nen Verzauberer da ist... 

Ich persönlich habe auch schon Need für Twinks gemacht, aber dann habe ich davor gefragt, ob ich den für nen Twink holen darf, es kommt auf den Server und auf die Gruppe an... manche leute sind echt kulant, andere Leute wollen nur Knete...

@TE solche Leute gehören gekickt und ignored... schließlich heißt Greed, dass man die nur wegen des Geldes haben will

Greetz
Sylv


----------



## Hernwhaga (22. November 2007)

Tja man muss halt gucken wo man bleibt ... mache auch aus prinzip immer bedarf


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. November 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> Tja man muss halt gucken wo man bleibt ... mache auch aus prinzip immer bedarf



Dann stell dir mal vor das macht jeder so. Wundert mich bloß das so jemand überhaupt noch in eine Instanz mitgenommen wird.


----------



## Carnificis (22. November 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> Tja man muss halt gucken wo man bleibt ... mache auch aus prinzip immer bedarf



also du würdest echt bei jedem rausfliegen den ich kenne


----------



## Hernwhaga (22. November 2007)

ja und -_- ich hab wenigstens die items


----------



## Carnificis (22. November 2007)

und irgentwann stehste denn alleine dar weil dich niemand mehr mitnimmt und dann haste auch keine itms mehr 

denk auch mal bischen in die zukunft sonst bruchste echt erst garnicht auch nur einmal mitgehen in ne ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hernwhaga (23. November 2007)

ja ich geh da ja nur rein wegen q etc und die sind ja iwann abgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (23. November 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> ja ich geh da ja nur rein wegen q etc und die sind ja iwann abgeschlossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, ich stell mir da folgendes Szenario vor... gibt ne Quest mit dicker Belohnung wofür der Boss einer Ini gelegt werden muss... aber jede Gruppe schmeißt dich spätestens nach dem 2ten Item auf das du Bedarf gewwürfelt hast und es warscheinlich nicht mal tragen konntest raus. Quest abbrechen wa?


----------



## Hernwhaga (23. November 2007)

^^


----------



## Wunak (23. November 2007)

Jo wenn ich so jmdn kennen lern und das passiert z.b. bei nem wirklich gutem Gegenstand dann wirds mit der Grp abgesprochen und gibt dann meist auch nen kick und in der Gilde wird derjenige dann auchnoch bekanntgemacht damit er nicht noch einmal bei andern soetwas machen kann oder in grps kommt.
Irgendwann wird er das schon merken wenn ern schlechten Ruf bekommt und ihn niemand mehr mitnehmen will..


----------



## Efgrib (23. November 2007)

ich hab für sowas ne einfache lösung gefunden: ich spiele in pugs nur, wenn ich selbst oder ein bekannter leader ist, und bei bossen wird grundsätzlich pm angemacht. problem gelöst.


----------



## Schlagetot (23. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon öfters pasiert.. einfach mal mit dem Spieler reden, man merkt meist obs nen Neuling ist oder nicht!
> HdW Schwert mit +Beweglichekeit dropt für meinen Schurke, ich need, WL need. WL gewinnt.. Ich denk mir nur WTF und spreche ihn drauf an.. Als Antwort bekam ich: \'Ja ich muss doch Schaden machen wenn ein Gegner auf mich zukommt\'.. Ich erklärte ihm bla bla.. WL muss man so spielen.. bla bla.. und beim nächsten Melee Item hat er dann auch gepasst.



sehr löblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So kann man die leute noch formen und zu einem wervollen Mitglied der Welt des Kriegshandwerks werden lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. November 2007)

1. Was soll an dem Satz geil sein?

2. Es gibt eine ganz einfache Möglichkeit das zu verhindern,
   spiel einfach nur mit Freunden/Gildies

3. Wenns doch passiert, den Schädling kicken!


----------



## Lurock (23. November 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> Tja man muss halt gucken wo man bleibt ... mache auch aus prinzip immer bedarf


lol, warum wundert mich das bei dir nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tordil (23. November 2007)

Ich mach das immer folgendermaßen:

Wenn ich Gruppenführer bin: Einmal ermahnen, dann kicken. Lieber scheitere ich, als mit so einer Person weiter zu spielen.

Wenn ich kein Gruppenführer bin, den Leader bitten ihn zu ermahnen und dann ihn zu kicken. Wenn er es nicht macht, gehe ich aus der Gruppe.

In beiden Fällen hinterher den Namen notieren und eine Art Gildeninterne Blacklist führen. Vielleicht sogar über Gildengrenzen hinweg.


Das Problem ist hier, wenn man nicht konsequent ist, wird er es weiter machen. Was will man denn tun? Also lieber den Instanzgang abbrechen. Egoismuss hat in einem Gruppenspiel rein gar nichts verloren.


----------



## Phobius (23. November 2007)

Also wenn einer anfängt infight zu looten (und ja, die Leute gibt es wie Sand am Meer) dann kann es mal passieren dass jemand ausversehen auf Need klickt. Da maul ich auch in 95% der Fälle den Looter an und nicht den der in der Eifer des Gefechts auf Need geklickt hat.

Wenn aber jemand bei nem Boss-Drop anfängt wie ein begaster auf Need zu hauen ... Ich sag nur "Healequip für das Pet" ... Da hört bei mir der Spaß auf ... 

Bin mittlerweile so weit dass ich vor der Instanz oder beim durchbuffen noch schreibe auf welche Items ich Need habe. Wenn dann ein andere Mage oder Hexer gewinnt hab ich ja nichts dagegen, aber wenn nen Hunter oder nen Pala oder sonst was auf Stoff Need anmeldet ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## staz73 (23. November 2007)

Phobius schrieb:


> Also wenn einer anfängt infight zu looten (und ja, die Leute gibt es wie Sand am Meer) dann kann es mal passieren dass jemand ausversehen auf Need klickt. Da maul ich auch in 95% der Fälle den Looter an und nicht den der in der Eifer des Gefechts auf Need geklickt hat.
> 
> Wenn aber jemand bei nem Boss-Drop anfängt wie ein begaster auf Need zu hauen ... Ich sag nur "Healequip für das Pet" ... Da hört bei mir der Spaß auf ...
> 
> ...



Wieso soll ein Pala auf Stoff kein Need haben ?

Als Heiler ist es vollkommen egal, was für eine Rüssi man trägt. Hauptsache mehr INT und + Heal. Würde ich persönlich aber nur machen wenn sonst keiner einen "echten" Bedarf darauf hat.


----------



## Novos (23. November 2007)

Stellt in Randomgruppen doch einfach die Lootvergabe von "Plündern als Gruppe" um auf "Bedarf vor Gier", dann wird, falls jemand Bedarf auf etwas würfelt was er nicht tragen kann, er vom Lootsystem ignoriert, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## staz73 (23. November 2007)

Novos schrieb:


> Stellt in Randomgruppen doch einfach die Lootvergabe von "Plündern als Gruppe" um auf "Bedarf vor Gier", dann wird, falls jemand Bedarf auf etwas würfelt was er nicht tragen kann, er vom Lootsystem ignoriert, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.



Was aber auch nichts bringt, wenn der Dauerlooter alles tragen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Novos (23. November 2007)

staz73 schrieb:


> Was aber auch nichts bringt, wenn der Dauerlooter alles tragen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube schon das es 80% der Problemfälle lösen kann.
Wobei ich mit solchen Problemen auch Gott sei Dank nicht kämpfen muss, finde immer Gildenintern eine Gruppe, das ist wirklich das angenehmste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diadem (23. November 2007)

Kick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Keelina

"Hab ich mit dem Großschwert des Alptraums erlebt als ich über 20x Labby gehen musste nur weils mir am Anfang erst ein Mage wegwürfelt (is ja kein Problem, bin ja auch Mage und will es haben) aber als dann beim nächsten Dropp ein Pala meint er könne damit gut tanken ... und ich verliere mit nem Würfelergebnis von 92 (weis nimma genau, war jedenfalls über 90) Naja ... da braucht man dann schon ne recht gute Beherschung"

Ein Pala kann das tatsächlich gut zum tanken brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nexus22 (23. November 2007)

wpphilipp schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu? Einfach den Spieler aus der Gruppe kicken und dann jämmerlich in der Ini scheitern, oder einfach weiterspielen und gute Miene zum bösen Spiel machen?



Das Problem  gab / gibt es immer wieder.  1 x  kann man sich ja verklicken beim würfeln , ok verziehen  aber wenns solche sprüche wie vom TE  beschrieben,  wars das sofort mit der Gruppe.  Da ist nur noch böses Blut  und bringt dann auch meist nichts mehr weiter zu spielen.


----------



## meckermize (23. November 2007)

ich hasse diese leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

echt das kann es nicht sein denk ich mir doch egal ob sie ein twink haben der bedarf hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


sollen sie sich andre suchen die da mitziehen bei mir fliegt sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (23. November 2007)

Ich war mal mit meinem twink in hdw, und da war son kurrioser preister bei ^^
aufstelung war (Ich der dudu/schurke/pala/priester/wari) glaub ich zumindest :/

nun der run ging ganz gut, als wir dan zu einem der mittleren bosse kamen, der lag bald im staub und der nette Mele kolben mit chanse auf Gift gedropt (man erinere sich 3 potentielle klassen die den brauchen könten)

priester Bedraf O_O und gewinnt

hm Kay... alle erstmal das WTF erlebnis, "Kampf mönch" die neue imba klasse is gleich darauf von einem der leute gefallen... 

nun ja, auf die frage Warum er das ding genommen hat... kam nicht etwa die antwort, ich bin prister kan das tragen. Ne, es kam die antwort "ja, ich will auch mal was blaues haben..." >_> 

hm kay, nach 5 min etwas unhöflicher und zu tiefst creativer Flames wurde der aus der grp gekickt, und die ini ging danach mit 4 besser wie zuvor mit 5 >_<


----------



## Hernwhaga (23. November 2007)

ES IST VENDETTA ERSGUTERJUNGE ** **** ***** **


----------



## chopi (23. November 2007)

beantrage nen bann für herwhaga...

zum thema: ich hab nen rl freund der n ninjalooter ist wie er im buche steht,bis 40 ist er gekommen aber solangsam meckert er shcon das er nicht so oft mitgenommen wird^^

just my 2,5 cents


----------



## fabdiem (23. November 2007)

bei is sowas noch nie passiert

die leute mit den twinks ham immer ers gefragt
und nach 4 ja's der grp hat sich dann der jenige gehohlt


----------



## Narudan (23. November 2007)

Nicht auf alles Bedarf aber:
In Zul'Farrak- Ich Priester, Krieger und Schurke, und unwichtige Nebencharaktere.
Krieger hat 1 Waffe von dem epischen ZWEIhandschwert, wovon die Teile (Laut Atlas jeweils 3% Droppchance hat). 
Der Krieger macht klar, das er nur wegen dem Schwert mitgeht ( Der war auch eig ziemlich high und hatte sonst keine Vorteile von Zul Farrak), ich und die anderen versprechen wir drücken kein Need( Konnte mich schwer zurückhalten :X)
Erster Boss, was droppt- Genau!
Das Schwert!
Ich denk mir grad, was für ein unglaublicher Lucker der Krieger ist, als das Schwert in die Tasche des Schurken geht.
Nein, nicht weil es besser sei als sein Dolch, aber es ist immerhin ein Schwert, sogar mit Parierwertung.

Wenn ihr mehr Glück habt, und bei euch einer erst Need auf nen grünen Gegenstand macht, und sone  dumme Erklärung wie: brauch Geld, Meelee equip für caster und andersrum, und sowas kommt macht gleich Plündermeister rein, die Gruppe wirds sicher verstehen bis auf den Ninja:X


----------



## Hauaberdrauf (23. November 2007)

Bei so Leuten hilft nur /kick /ignore und ein paar Gildemember von dem antickern und schildern was passiert ist . Interner Druck hilft mehr als öffentliches gejammer und geflame.

Leider gibts auch die andere Seite, ich erinnere nur an "Hunteritem", hab mit meinem Elfenjägerlein einige Zeit gebraucht, am Anfang in die Inis zu kommen, bis ich mich einer Gilde angeschlossen hatte. 
Vor DM oder Verlies hab ich sogar in die Suche "..mache bestimmt auch kein need auf irgendwas!" gepostet, damit ich mitgenommen werde. Bereut hat es keine der Gruppen, aber ein paar mal hab ich auch danach in Randomgruppen noch zu hören bekommen ... und das du ja kein need machst auf die Sachen von anderen, sonst kicken wir dich sofort ...

Schade, daß so viele Leute wohl keinen Respekt gegenüber Anderen haben und es so viel unnütze Streitereien um ein paar Pixel gibt !


----------



## Genomchen (23. November 2007)

@Hernwhaga
Hey geh wieder in dein Prolleten Ghetto und halt einfach mal die Fresse, wenn du nichts konstruktives zu sagen hast. Zum Glück für dich gibt es das Internet, da kann man sein billiges rum gegangstare schön ausleben, gell. Mannnnnnn, nicht schonwieder so ein *möchtegern-Tupac-super-Bushido-ich-hab-dich-lieb-Sido*-Verschnitt, alter du bist peinlich. Leute wie du sinds, die einem den Spass an ner Ini nehmen und Leute wie du sinds, die wenns hart auf hart kommt zu Papi und Brüdern laufen, sich hinter ihnen verstecken und weinen "er hat mir weh getan muäääää". Du hast keine Ahnung wieoft ich sowas wie dich schon erlebt hab und alles was ihr könnt is "cool" tun, aber wenns drauf ankommt kommen dann Sätze wie "Hey, ich hab doch nur Spass gemacht, man tu mir bitte nicht weh, büüüüütteee, sonst muss ich weinen." 

@Dalmus
Ich weiß, mein Herz, ned aufregen, ned hyperventielieren. Aber ich hasse einfach diese kleinen Gangsta, die einfach meinen, nur weil sie ein paar Rap Verse zitieren können und Nike's tragen sind sie stark. Sollen sich zu ihren Splattergames zurückziehen und ned WOW spielen. Ich werd auch ned weiter auf den eingehen, aber das oben musste ich einfach loswerden^^


----------



## Arahtor (23. November 2007)

Hupfdole schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, auffordern, es zu unterlassen, vieleicht sogar, das ganze per Ticket rückgängig zu machen. Falls dass nix hilft wird er gekickt und ladet auf Ignore. Denn selbst wenn man keinen Ersatz findet und abbrechen muss ... das ist noch immer besser als sich weiterhin über das 'geninjae' zu ärgern. Man kann auch einfach lootmaster anmachen und ihm demonstrativ den Loot vorenthalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Per Ticket an nen GM funzt das nicht. Wir hatten das mal in ZF. Wir rein Schurke dabei....dieser epische Dolch droppt und was ist richtig jemand der den Dolch überhaupt nicht gebrauchen konnte.  10 MIN NACH DER INI WAR DIESER BEREITS IM ah ZU BESTAUNEN. Achso  der besagte Spieler spielt auf dem Realm Aegwynn und heißt Wallross. Er hat sich bis heute nicht geändert da ich immerwieder beschwerden über ihn lesen.


----------



## Redday (23. November 2007)

eindeutig kicken und namen merken.


----------



## Efelion (23. November 2007)

is mir auch mal passiert^^ mit mage in ner ini und n pala würfelt mir ALLE stoffteile weg die gedroppt sind, da er sie zum heilen braucht, lol, und ich hätte auf alles need gehabt...


----------



## FERT (24. November 2007)

das schönste erlebnis war, das mir der rogue den bogen weggerolled hat, weil er "agi" hatte.
... stimmt, was will ich als jäger auch mit schusswaffen jeglicher art, ich hab doch auch noch melee waffen EHHEHEH -.-

tjo ... das leben ist halt hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der rogue ein d***** h********.


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2007)

ist es eigentlich Grund ein ticket zu schreiben?


----------



## Qwalle (24. November 2007)

kicken - neu suchen


----------



## Belty (25. November 2007)

Oh mein Gott ich habe mir mal alles durchgelesen und muss sagen das mir jetz der Spaß am spielen total vergangen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich persönlihc habe so etwas nur einmal miterlebt.
Wir waren in uldaman, da droppte irgendso was für en Juewlier und der Schamane macht bedarf alle anderen natürlich Gier weil keiner Juwelier war. Ok ich ihn dann gefragt warum, er dann "Ich sammel für en Freund". Also echt das fande ich jetz total krass, ok es war kein seltenes Item aber trotzdem total ungerechtfertigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Als ich mir das durchgelesen habe das den Mage ein T4 Item weggeschnappt wurde, bin ich beinahe umgekippt...oder der Dolch der dem Schurken weggeschnappt wurde und komischerweise nach der Ini im AH war. Das war mir jetzt zuviel also echt da vergeht einen ja wohl voll der Spielspaß nur leider hilft da nix von wegen Ticket schreiben, dass muss man laut der GM´s unter den Spielern ausmachend, ok ist verständlich aber man kann sich wirklich nicht richtig dagegen wehren.
Mein Entschluss ist nun, wenn mir so etwas passiert kick ich den sofort und ignore, wenn die Gruppe damit nicht  einverstanden war, leave ich ebenfalls wenn ich nicht Leader bin leave ich, also echt mal da bin ich stolz genug lieber zu scheitern als mich verarschen zu lassen!


----------



## K0l0ss (25. November 2007)

Ist mir auch mal passiert. Sowas nervt einfach. Kicken und ignore sind da die besten Mittel.


----------



## Gronwell (25. November 2007)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ist es eigentlich Grund ein ticket zu schreiben?




Nein, ist zwar nicht schön jedoch nicht verboten.


----------



## Nathan Fernandez (25. November 2007)

-.- zum Schwert in Schlaby Palatanks habn generell auf Schwertern mit Spelldmg Need da sie durch Spelldmg Aggro aufbauen ...


----------



## Galbadia (25. November 2007)

is mir auch schon mal passiert, in der tiefschwarzen grotte, der vorletzte boss, dropt: Rute des Schlafwandlers
wollt ich haben als druide, ich mach bedarf alle anderen gier, ich hätte es bekommen, wenn der tank nicht auch bedarf geklickt hätten~.~.
hat dann gesagt das er den stab haben will, weil das einfach cool aussieht.
oh man, dann hat er mir angeboten den zuverkaufen und mir das geld zugeben... naja der wurde gekickt und ich hab weiter getankt bis zum ende.

wie schon gesagt, verdirbt den spielspaß nur wegen solchen spacken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (25. November 2007)

Bloody-Shadow schrieb:


> Als ich mir das durchgelesen habe das den Mage ein T4 Item weggeschnappt wurde, bin ich beinahe umgekippt...


sorry das ich deinen post misbrauche da ich zu faul und müde bin den T4 beitrag zu suchen,

aber wie is das möglich? Raid->gilde(hofmas)->dkp(sihe gilde)->Pm->mage teilt sich T4 mit 2 anderen klassen ;D

naja^^ vileicht verstehe ichs wenn ich den post finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashkahar (25. November 2007)

genau aus diesem grund gehe ich lieber mit meiner festen inistammgruppe...
einmal weis jeder das der ganze grüne crap an den verzauberer geht, und boss loots abgesprochen werden.

is auf jeden fall mal stressfrei und hat den nutzen an gute verzauberungen bzw verzauberung-mats zu kommen ^^


----------



## Shadowdragen (25. November 2007)

Ich hab mir das alles mal durch gelesen und finde ninjalooter Sollt man verbitten zu spielen. und ja das ist mir auch schon ofter passiert mit random gruppen das nen warrior der lvl 70 war und das Gyrobalancierter Khoriumzerstörerhatte mir im Blutkessel Donnerbüchse der Legion weg würfelt obwohl ich gesagt habe das ich nur wegen der da rein gehe waren alle einverstanden auch der tank und die aus rede von dem tank da hatte ich in am liebsten auf dem mond geschossen ICH BRAUCH DAS FÜR MEINEN TWINK so ein W...... habe den dan in die neste gruppe laufen lassen und zu gesehen wie er gekillt wir und dan haben wir den noch geckit man ist rache Süß und den rest der ini so gemacht ^^


----------



## Shadowdragen (25. November 2007)

zwichen (gruppe und das) noch z.b. hab ich vergessen^^


----------



## Tohldrin (25. November 2007)

1. Mal: Unfall
2. Mal: Kick


----------



## Sasuni (25. November 2007)

Versehen passieren jedem - nehme ich mich nicht aus - da hat auch jeder seine Freischüsse gut.

Nur manchmal lernen Spieler es einfach nicht - würfelten schon damals in Stratholme (als das im Sommer 2k5 noch mit 10 Mann gemacht wurde^^) auf Platte und das obwohl sie Druiden sind - Begründung war, das man als Druide ja auch bald Platte tragen darf... Man lachte ihn damals schon aus - heute spielt er immer noch - versucht sich mehr schlecht als Recht mal als Tank, mal als Eule, mal als Heiler oder auch als Katze. Bedürft jegliches Item ("Habe NEED - beim entzaubern kommt ein Splitter raus und den brauche ich!" - und kann aber nix.

Spieler auf dem Realm Malfurion werden wissen, um welchen Druiden es geht... Genau der mit dem originellen Namen - der Kumpel von Mastersorc (wem das noch was sagt^^)...

Ansonsten -> solche Spieler sollte man meiden - im Normalfall erledigt es sich eh' meist von selbst, denn Ninjalooter sind meistens nicht in der Lage vernünftig zu spielen...


----------



## Pneumo (25. November 2007)

Hmm bin kein Bedarf auf alles Würfler hab mich nur auch schon mal verklickt. Klingt doof iss aber so und kann auch vorkommen. Da das betreffende Item BOP war, hab ich mich sowie auch derjenige der Bedarf hatte per ticket an den GM geschrieben. Wäre auch bereit gewesen meinen Potentiellen Plündermeisterfehler einzusetzen da mir das ganze ungemein peinlich war. Auch lange diskussion mit dem GM nützte nix, er sagte er könne in der Situation nichts machen (bzw er könne schon er dürfe nur nicht) da Plündermeister halt nicht als Option eingestellt war. das gleiche bekam der Spieler mit eigentlichem Bedarf zu hören. Deswegen wundert mich die Aussage in anderen Posts "Ticket schreiben". Oder habt ihr andere erfahrungen??

Würde alles Bedarfer aber auch aus der Gruppe werfen in Rücksprache mit den anderen Gruppenmitgliedern, den teilweise iss die dropwahrscheinlichkeit schon gering genug ohne das das Leute ohne Bedarf mitwürfeln.

Von anprangern im Handelchannel halte ich nix, wiederspricht eh den Bestimmungen, der channel ist oft genug vollgespammt. Und in der Regel bleibt bei mir der Spammer bzw ankläger in allgemeinen Channels auch schlecht im Gedächtniss hängen. Mit flame aktionen im öffentlichen Raum schneided man sich nur selber ins eigene Fleisch. Finde es aber durchaus berechtigt den entsprechenden Namen im Gildenchannel zu erwähnen um Freunde und Gildenmitgliedern zu warnen,


----------



## Annovella (25. November 2007)

Kicken und auf Ignor setzen oder wenns z.b. der Heiler oder Tank war der Ninjaloot macht Ignor + PM anmachen.

Im /g Chat schreiben bringt auch etwas.. die Freunde aus der FL anschreiben genauso
Allgemein Chat damit vollspammen bringt nix, genauso wie ein Ticked.... dann heißt es immer: Macht es unter Euch aus. Ja nice.. wie denn wenn der Gegenüber anscheinend nichtmal fähig war den Sonderschulabschluss zu schaffen. Ty


----------



## Ramana (25. November 2007)

Keelina schrieb:


> /ignore und aus Gruppe kicken. Lieber nen neuen vernünftigen Spieler suchen. Da ersparst du dir ne ganze Menge Ärger. Hab ich mit dem Großschwert des Alptraums erlebt als ich über 20x Labby gehen musste nur weils mir am Anfang erst ein Mage wegwürfelt (is ja kein Problem, bin ja auch Mage und will es haben) aber als dann beim nächsten Dropp ein Pala meint er könne damit gut tanken ... und ich verliere mit nem Würfelergebnis von 92 (weis nimma genau, war jedenfalls über 90) Naja ... da braucht man dann schon ne recht gute Beherschung. Und das Problem ist ja, das Schwert gibts nur beim Endboss im Laby, von daher hatte es kein nutzen mehr ihn aus der Gruppe zu werfen ...



Nun ja palas bauen ihre aggro mit Heiligschaden auf und da braucht man bekanntlich auch zauberschaden.
Palas tanken halt anderster als bärchen und krieger.


----------



## feder5 (25. November 2007)

Forenwriter schrieb:


> Kicken und auf ignore un d den rest der gruppe auch dazu überzeugen
> möglichst noch einmal das als sicherheitswarnung im handelschat posten und im gildenchat^^
> entweder is er nach paar tagen bei ejden auf ignore oder er ändert sein würfel verhalten
> das mit handelschat^^ am besten acuh wenn er in stadt isnund mitlesen kann



Sowas finde ich unfair wenn man ihn dann zum Gespött der ganzen Stadt macht!!!!!!!!!!!
Ok, man sollte schon ihn aus der Gruppe kicken (oder mit ihm die Sache klären) , aber DAS ist nun wirklich unfair ihm gegenüber!!!!!!




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mfg 

Amados (Realm EU-Echsenkessel, Allianz, Mensch, Magier)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hexalo (25. November 2007)

Hmm.. Sowas ist glaub ich jedem mal passiert...


Gildenintern gibt es unter den Klassen nur Unterschiede zwischen tanks, heiler, dd! 
Tanks haben immer Vorrecht, da sie an vorderster Front stehen und durch besseres Equip mehr aushalten, seltener sterben, weniger wipes. Normal!
Wenn jmd B-Equip (Protpala will Heilitem z.B.) braucht, dann steht er genauso wie Twinks hinten an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In Rnd-Gruppen ist meine Erfahrung, dass je höher das Lvl ist, desto weniger Diskussionen gibt es.
Verklicken kommt zwar manchmal vor (mir alle Jubeljahre auch, aber wenn man weiß, dass es keine Absicht war, dann regt man sich net unnötig auf. man war ja net das letzte mal da). 

Natürlich ist die Welt net Frei von Idioten, die erst Bedaarf würfeln und dann gucken was das überhaupt für ein Gegenstand ist... Bzw der Hexer meint er müsse unbedingt den "+4 Trefferwertung + 6 Angriffskraft"-Sockel haben, damit er im Nahkampf Schaden macht, dann kann man gleich nach der Seite fragen wo er seinen Char gekauft hat.


1x kann passieren (und wenns wichtig ist auch notfalls versuchen vom GM tauschen zu lassen) drauf ansprechen und Klären. Bzw Notfalls PM!
2x ist ein kick aus der Gruppe und am besten ein ignore, denn Flames sind einem zu 99% sicher!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noobhammer (25. November 2007)

NINJAS   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ..immer kicken..sofort..und wenn sie dan meinen das sie geld brauchen..WTF für was gibt es TAGESQUESTS...pro tag minimun 200g...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (26. November 2007)

feder5 schrieb:


> Sowas finde ich unfair wenn man ihn dann zum Gespött der ganzen Stadt macht!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ok, man sollte schon ihn aus der Gruppe kicken (oder mit ihm die Sache klären) , aber DAS ist nun wirklich unfair ihm gegenüber!!!!!!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Mfg
> ...



Naja wenn es son richtig sturer Hund ist der dann auch noch aus Boch weiter so macht ist es 100% richtig da die andern Spieler vor so einer Plage gewarnt werden MÜSSEN, meine Meinung, bei mir kam es allerdings noch nie so weit^^


----------



## Crutan (26. November 2007)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> ZITAT(Kujon @ 22.11.2007, 15:35) *
> 
> dann droppt ein ring mit 10 int und 10 ausdauer - der mage drückt sofort need und der jäger guckt in die röhre!
> 
> Was soll da verkehrt sein?




Also bei mir steht da "10 Int und 10 Stärke". Wäre aöso was für Pala/Hunter/Schami, ausser der Mage will als Melee gehen^^


----------



## Trisch (26. November 2007)

Crutan schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht da "10 Int und 10 Stärke". Wäre aöso was für Pala/Hunter/Schami, ausser der Mage will als Melee gehen^^



Was zum Teufel will ein Jäger mit Stärke ?
Der Jäger der darauf need würfelt wenn ein Pala oder MeleeShamie den haben wollen ist kein deut besser als die ganzen Ninjas.


----------



## kolesh (26. November 2007)

Trisch schrieb:


> Was zum Teufel will ein Jäger mit Stärke ?
> Der Jäger der darauf need würfelt wenn ein Pala oder MeleeShamie den haben wollen ist kein deut besser als die ganzen Ninjas.



/signed

Achja, und da war da noch der Hexer, der mir (als Tankbärchen) den Umhang mit +Ausdauer und Abhärtung aus dem Bollwerk mit Bedarf weggewürfelt hat.

PS: Ja, ich weiss, dass ein Hexer (und jede andere Klasse auch) Ausdauer und Abhärtung im PVP benötigt, aber  dem Tank das wegzuwürfeln...


----------



## Faulmaul (26. November 2007)

Carnificis schrieb:


> Naja wenn es son richtig sturer Hund ist der dann auch noch aus Boch weiter so macht ist es 100% richtig da die andern Spieler vor so einer Plage gewarnt werden MÜSSEN, meine Meinung, bei mir kam es allerdings noch nie so weit^^



sogenanntes namecalling ist ebenso verboten

tu es und du kassierst nich nur ein Ticket wenn du an den falschen gerätst; doppelt falsch is auch nich richtig


----------



## dobro (26. November 2007)

kick -> ignore


----------



## Simisonnenschein (26. November 2007)

Dauerneed = Ignore!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Strick n´ Roll


----------



## Psyco (26. November 2007)

Mirek schrieb:


> ganZ einfach, einmal ermahnen und ansonsten mit einverständnis der restlichen Gruppe kicken oder leaven und ne neue Grp suchen, weil um Sachen für seinen Twink zu würfeln geht gar nicht!
> 
> Hatte das Spiel auch gestern, war mit meinem DuDu Twink in hdw... es droppt ein Umhang mit:
> + 2 Ausdauer
> ...




LOL

Selbes Item... Ich bin Druide, ein Spieler der Runde Schamane.... er brüllt im chann "NEED;NEED;NEED!!!!" 
Nachdem ich ihm dann erklärt habe, dass es nichts bringt seinen testaccount (der definitiv nur vorübergehend war, er hat ja nen norm acc.) mit rar items vollzusammeln... ic mein... nach 10 tagen sind se eh inner tonne ;(

Naja, er meint: "Ok, verstanden" und klickt (jaaa, wie könnts anders sein?!) "Bedarf"...

Naja, nachdem er das dann nochmal bei einem teil der deviatrüstung gemacht hat war ich dann auch weg... 

Ich mein... wie dumm muss man sein, um ein solch egoistisches uns unsinniges verhalten an den tag zu legen?!


----------



## karstenschilder (26. November 2007)

kolesh schrieb:


> Achja, und da war da noch der Hexer, der mir (als Tankbärchen) den Umhang mit +Ausdauer und Abhärtung aus dem Bollwerk mit Bedarf weggewürfelt hat.



Man belehre mich eines besseren, aber Abhärtung ist für PvE ziemlicher Unsinn. So wie ich das sehe, ist das ein PvP Umhang und somit sehe ich Deinen Einwand als nicht gerechtfertigt. Und nein, ich bin nicht dier Hexer der mit ihm dort war.


----------



## kolesh (26. November 2007)

Nein, ich als Tankbär habe nur Verteidigung und Ausweichen, fehlende Verteidigungswertung kann mit Abhärtung aufgefangen werden.

Zitat aus dem Druidenforum:



Gloin schrieb:


> [...]
> 2. 415 Verteidigung + SotF (3%) reichen um Critimmun zu sein, ansonsten wären es 490. Du kannst allerdings auch Abhärtung und Verteidigung kombinieren, rein von der Critimmunität ist Abhärtung sogar besser da du weniger brauchst. Dann musst du aber die Tooltips aufaddieren für Vert. und Abh., in denen die Prozentchance auf einen kritischen Treffer gegen dich steht. Mit SotF müssen da addiert 2,6% rauskommen, ohne halt 5,6%.
> [...]


----------



## Daroon13 (26. November 2007)

rausschmeißen   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
das ein kackboon sowas macht mann nicht .... vllt kann mann sich mal verklicken aber das nicht 2 mal unerhört



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                          wenn mann nehmlich heroisch gehtbund was episches droppt nur z.B.
dann macht ein stoffi bedarf auch schwere rüssi fragt mann sich stoffis und schwere rüstung muhahaha wenn die das anziehen kippen die um


----------



## DamokIes (26. November 2007)

Ungeachtet der Klasse sofort kicken und auf Ignore setzen.
Wenn möglich den Rest der Gruppe davon überzeugen das sie auch ignorieren.
Wenn jemand mit seinem Twink "Bedarf" hat, dann soll er gefälligst auch mit dem Twink
in diese Instanz gehen! Das gleiche gilt auch für Verzauberer die auf alles Bedarf haben,
weil sie (Zitat "Die entzauberten Reagenzen zum skillen brauchen."

Desweiteren werden von mir ignoriert:

-Leute die sich zuerst um Erzvorkommen,Kräuter und Plünderkisten kümmern noch während der 
 Kampf mit Mobs läuft.

-Leute die man innerhalb der Gruppe um Buffs anbetteln muß nachdem man gestorben ist.
 ("Du hast doch schon vorhin ´nen Buff bekommen!")

-Tanks die NUR dann mit in eine heroische Instanz kommen, wenn sie das Urnether bekommen.


----------



## yodaro (27. November 2007)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ungeachtet der Klasse sofort kicken und auf Ignore setzen.
> Wenn möglich den Rest der Gruppe davon überzeugen das sie auch ignorieren.
> Wenn jemand mit seinem Twink "Bedarf" hat, dann soll er gefälligst auch mit dem Twink
> in diese Instanz gehen! Das gleiche gilt auch für Verzauberer die auf alles Bedarf haben,
> ...



+ alchies die 10 urnether auf der bank haben und trotzdem bedarf haben


----------



## Calvyn (27. November 2007)

Da sich das Thema Twink/Freundin häuft, und ich es selbst schon durchstehen mußte:
Wer kämpft, darf Bedarf anmelden. Wer sich die Mühe macht, die Guppe durch diese Inni zu begleiten, und dieses Teil braucht, der hat auch das Recht an diesem Item. Wenn ich in dieser Inni tanke, habe ich auch das Recht, dieses Tankitem zu benutzen, und nicht irgendein Twink oder eine Freundin...
Alternativ soll doch der Twink hier durchlaufen... Ich zahle keine 10 Gold pro Inni, um wildfremde Twinks auszustatten...

Edit: Und lasse mich hinterher von eben diesem Jäger auslachen, warum ich noch immer kein Flugmount habe...


----------



## Carnificis (27. November 2007)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> sogenanntes namecalling ist ebenso verboten
> 
> tu es und du kassierst nich nur ein Ticket wenn du an den falschen gerätst; doppelt falsch is auch nich richtig



dafür kann man echt ein Ticket bekommen?o.O
und was gibt es dann als strafe?


----------



## Phrandosina (27. November 2007)

zu dem thema: kick und ignore

zum weiteren thema, was denn ist wenn amn für seine 2. skillung was haben will:
er soll need machen. warum? wie soll man ein gutes heilequip bekommen wenn man erst nen lowheilequp besorgen muss als beispiel? nur damit man als heiler gehen kann? nein dann lieber direkt farmen bis es kompett ist.

in sofern passt das. ein paal darf bei mir auf beide richtungen needen , auch ein priester oder oder oder



aber eine frage an euch habe ich auch: vor 2 Tagen passiert.

ein 70er hexer geht mit 2 mitte 30ern und einem 40er in eine instanz. schurke, paladin und magier.

der hexer passt natürlich auf alles, bei den schliesskassetten war ausgemacht würfelt man einfach auf gier.

der hexer gewinnt das ding.
2 teile, ein stoff und ein leder teil sind drin. das stoff teil gibt er dem magier, das leder teil will er behalten für seine freundin. das erklärt er auch. schliesslich hat er bis auf die letzten 2 bosse alles down gemacht.
alle spieler waren aus der selben gilde.

aber der paladin regt sich nu auf, verlässt dei gilde, der schurke droht den hexer in reallife umzubringen und fortan werden twinks erstellt, welche alle gildenmitglieder bespucken, fakes wollen in die gilde und es wird erzählt man würde nur betrügen.

ich finde ja, wenn man gier macht ist man aus dem schneider. und wenn man dann doch was gewinntg, ist das eben so. sozusagen als repentschädigung oder so. und wenn man dann etwas nicht abegben mag weil es eben selbst gut zu gebrauchen ist, sollte man es in dem fall bei gier in einer kassette behalten dürfen oder?

aber dann wundert an sich, wenn kaum ncoh einer in instanzen helfen will den kleinen bzw warum immer mehr diskussionen in sng und lfg und gemchanneldefault stattfinden.

vor 1 jahr war wow noch ausserhalb der gilden teilweise sehr lieb und tt. heute ist es das kaum ncoh, sogar innerhalb der gilden manchmal nicht mehr.

was haltet ihr denn von der situation?


----------



## Carnificis (27. November 2007)

also wenn man bei gier was gewinnt soll man doch damit machen was man will da es keiner gebraucht hat, was der fall sein muss da alle gier machten weil es abgesprochen war, scheiss auf sonne vögel über die kann man doch nur lachen^^ ach und von sovielen wie möglich ticket schreiben lassen^^


----------



## dARKbLUE82 (27. November 2007)

ich würds auch wie die meisten anderen, die vor mir geschrieben haben machen. Kick...

Is mir nämlich auch schon paarmal passiert. "Ich brauchs für mein Twink." - entweder der jenige geht dann auch mit eben diesem Twink in die Ini, oder wenn die Ini für diesen Twink noch zu hoch is, is das item es ja meist auch. (Mal ganz zu schweigen, daß es sich in meinem Fall eh um ein Item handelte bei dem eindeutig dran stand "Wird beim Aufheben gebunden"). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Ich brauch die Kohle" is ja wohl das Allerletzte. Ich brauch auch Kohle um mir Rezepte im AH für tausende Gold kaufen zu können, oder wer auf Khaz'Goroth bei den Allies zockt, ein Item von "Bad" im AH zu kaufen, der generell alles für 89G rein setzt, und sei es n Stack Leinenstoff *löl*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phrandosina (27. November 2007)

naja lustig dazu nur: der schurke sollte unser mainheiler mit dem anderen char sein für karazhan, seine freundin, der paladin, sollte tank mit dudu machen... 

tja hat sich erledigt udn wir müssen nun umdisponieren udn nun fehlt uns auf blackhand ein heiligpaladin für karazhan samstag/sonnatg ab 18 uhr grmpf

egal... aber danke für die rückmeldung. so habe ich und viele andere es auch gesehen, die die screenshots sahen. (was ich hier weg lasse da ich kein namecalling betreiben mag)


----------



## Urakih (27. November 2007)

Ja, hab ich auch schon einige Male mit erlebt.
Meist hilft da einfach Plündermeister an zu schalten. Doch sowas hat auch viel mit vertrauen zutun und ist auch nicht so einfach in einer rnd grp. Zur Not wirklich kicken und ignore. Aber öffentlich im Handelschannel anprangern würde ich vermeiden, da dass meines Wissens verboten ist und der angeprangerte dann das Recht hat ein ticket zu schreiben. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre.

Aber ich kann da auch einige Sachen erzählen.. Krieger und Hexer machen in Stratholme bedarf auf ein rnd Schneider Rezept. Der Krieger hats natürlich gewonnen, wie immer in solchen fällen. Als wir ihn fragten warum, meinte er, er wäre Schneider. Leider gabs damals noch keine Amory und wir mussten ihn das einfach glauben. Aber komisch ist es halt schon ^^ Haben die Inze dann so weiter gemacht wie zuvor und alles lief wie es sollte (bezüglich der loots und den würfeln)


----------



## Blechdosenritter (27. November 2007)

Phrandosina schrieb:


> naja lustig dazu nur: der schurke sollte unser mainheiler mit dem anderen char sein für karazhan, seine freundin, der paladin, sollte tank mit dudu machen...
> 
> tja hat sich erledigt udn wir müssen nun umdisponieren udn nun fehlt uns auf blackhand ein heiligpaladin für karazhan samstag/sonnatg ab 18 uhr grmpf
> 
> egal... aber danke für die rückmeldung. so habe ich und viele andere es auch gesehen, die die screenshots sahen. (was ich hier weg lasse da ich kein namecalling betreiben mag)




dann amch doch die namen weg mit paint oder so... würd mich mal interessieren was die so geschrieben haben.. wenn es nicht aufhört:
Ticket schreiben und erklären das diese personen Twinks für ihre beleidigungen machen.. man kann dann an ´hand der Datenbank erkennen welcher account diese twinks erstellt hat...


----------



## Valeskaa (27. November 2007)

Also, wenn ICH in ne Ini mitgehe (egal mit welchem Char, bin holy Pala) und mir erzählt schon am Ini-Eingang ein Random "wenn der und der Boss das und das Item droppt - ICH BRAUCH DAS" das schmunzel ich entweder nur, wenn ich es selbst auch brauchen kann und lass die Würfel entscheiden oder ich sag gleich "ich brauch das auch und werde mitwürfeln". 

Da gibt's für mich keine Diskussion, wenn ich selbst was wirklich gebrauchen kann (vor allem, wenn irgendwas +Heilung hat, z. B. "heiliges Tuch") dann mach ich auch Bedarf, da kann von mir aus hundert Mal einer laut schreien, dass er das braucht.  (war bisher in Inzen aber auch immer der einzige Healer. Wäre holy Priest dabei gewesen, würde ich bei Stoff und +Heal keinen Bedarf machen oder mich mit ihm absprechen). 

*Aber wie seht ihr das: Beispiel: Ein Stoffitem droppt, Magier könnte das wegen +Int und +Ausdauer gut gebrauchen, zusätzlich hat es auch noch +Heal. Hat dann NUR der Healer Bedarf drauf oder beide? Ich würde in dem Fall wohl wieder würfeln.* (Bin noch Noob, deswegen bitte ehrliche Antworten!)

Need für Twinks ist zum kotzen...

Aber wie macht ihr das mit dem Plündermeister? Hab ich noch nie gemacht - ist das bei ner Random-Gruppe nicht gefährlich, wenn der Lead möglicherweise mit einem aus der Gruppe befreundet ist? Gibt das nicht erst recht Stress und der Plündermeister ist dann der Buhmann?? 

Ansonsten: Ich spiel erst seit knapp 6 Monaten, ich geh immer nur mit meinem Freund und kann den dann immer fragen. Z. B. Wenn was mit +10 Int und +10 Stärke droppt, dann haben doch z. B. Krieger und Pala gleiches Recht, Need zu würfeln!? Warum sollte ich das dann nicht tun!?


----------



## Yalis (27. November 2007)

kicken, igno, ticket, Gilde warnen

wenns sich noch vorher ausgeht, ihm was wegwürfeln und auch auf need machen, man braucht ja die Kohle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder man regelt gleich vor der Ini, wer auf was need hat

Das Beispiel mit dem Stoff-Item würd ich so angehen: wenn der Mage echt nix besseres hat und der Heiler es ned braucht soll er es ruhig needen, wenn es beide brauchen könnten sollte es an den heiler gehen.

Aber was die meisten Schurken sicher kennen: das Unwort "Hunteritem"...einfach hammer blöd, wenn ein Jäger einem Leder wegwürfelt, das ist echt soooo unnötig! (über lvl 40 versteht sich, davor is es ok)


----------



## Lordcocain (27. November 2007)

wpphilipp schrieb:


> Mir ist das inzwischen bestimmt schon so 4-5 mal passiert, aber komischerweiße nur auf antonidas.
> Als ich dann vor so 3 Monaten auf Die silberne Hand gewechselt habe, wussten irgendwie alle was der Unterschied zwischen "Bedarf" und "Gier" ist.
> Entweder ich hatte nur mal wieder extremes Pech auf antonidas oder auch nur extremes Glück auf Die silberne Hand.
> 
> ...



bin auch auf antonidas und hab dann wohl das gleiche pech!xD
hab deshalb schon lange beschlossen nur mit Gildenkollegen oder Leuten vonner FL zu gehen! erspart einem ne menge stress. kein ninjalooten, die leute wissen was sie zu tun ham und es gibt keine diskussionen darüber ob TS wirklich nötig ist!


----------



## Valeskaa (27. November 2007)

Und wie reagiert ihr, wenn einer Need auf ne Schließkassette macht?


----------



## Grivok (27. November 2007)

Valeskaa schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Ich spiel erst seit knapp 6 Monaten, ich geh immer nur mit meinem Freund und kann den dann immer fragen. Z. B. Wenn was mit +10 Int und +10 Stärke droppt, dann haben doch z. B. Krieger und Pala gleiches Recht, Need zu würfeln!? Warum sollte ich das dann nicht tun!?



nope haben nicht beide das selbe recht
hab selber nen krieger und wuerde mich schaemen klamotten mit int zu tragen
nachher denkt mein krieger noch darueber nach warum er sich verdrecschen laesst

zum tanken braucht krieger genau 2 attribute: ausdauer und staerke
beim leveln in off-skillung noch beweglichkeit

aber int und wille ist fuer leute die mana haben... nicht fuer krieger


----------



## Venturi (27. November 2007)

Ich bin für kicken und Rufmorden !
Sowas muss nicht sein, und man darf ruhig andere vor demjenigen warnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Old_Nick (27. November 2007)

Gestern auf Nachtwache in der Scholomance.

Es droppt "Hirnhacker". Nachdem alle Gier gemacht haben entscheidet sich der Tank für Bedarf. Begründung: Er wär auf Axt geskillt. (Deswegen hat er ja auch ein Schwert benutzt und möchte ne 2H-Waffe zum tanken...)
Kurz drauf, während wir noch überlegen, ob wir ihn kicken, oder es noch weiter laufen lassen, weil er ja der Tank ist (die ja Mangelware sind) und einfach ab jetzt alle immer Bedarf machen, verursacht er nen Whipe durch nen Megapull, rezzt draußen, verläßt die Gruppe und schwupp ist die Axt zum Verkauf angeboten.

Welcome to my ignore list... Und sollte ich ihm doch nochmal übern Weg laufen, dann tu ich alles dafür, daß er aus der Gruppe fliegt. Mehr kann man leider nicht machen, als ihn direkt zu kicken (wenn er nicht wie oben beschrieben von selbst abhaut) und jeden vor ihm zu warnen.

Arschlöcher gibt es halt leider überall.


----------



## Rabenu (27. November 2007)

Ihn aus Der Gruppe Kicken, dann Auf den Ignorliste sätzen, es am GM melden und der Gilde vorwarnen ihn nicht in eine Gruppe einzuladen.

Um sein Twink eine Gute Rüssi zu verpassen oder um daraus Kohle machen will oder sonst wird es nie Lehrnen das nicht mehr zu machen, das sind in meinem Augen Typen die Alles machen dürfen was sie Wollen und oben drein noch zu Faul das Gold zu farmen und so für denn Twink eine Gute rüssi zukaufen. 

Ich mache bei Würfel Situationen grundsätzlich Gier wenn es nur um Gold oder Verzaubern geht oder ich Würfle nicht mit, wenn es etwas ist wo ich für mein char gebrauchen kann frage ich notfall weisse nach ob ich bedarf machen darf wenn jemand sagt OK dann mach ich bedarf.

Also mein Tip: bevor mann in einer Ini geht und das so was nicht noch mal passiert im vorfeld absprechen und wenn da einer sagt ich mach auf alles Bedarf, dann sofort ihn aus der Gruppe Kicken und nach einen neuen Suchen für eine Ini!


----------



## Faulmaul (27. November 2007)

Valeskaa schrieb:


> Da gibt's für mich keine Diskussion, wenn ich selbst was wirklich gebrauchen kann (vor allem, wenn irgendwas +Heilung hat, z. B. "heiliges Tuch") dann mach ich auch Bedarf, da kann von mir aus hundert Mal einer laut schreien, dass er das braucht.  (war bisher in Inzen aber auch immer der einzige Healer. Wäre holy Priest dabei gewesen, würde ich bei Stoff und +Heal keinen Bedarf machen oder mich mit ihm absprechen).
> 
> *Aber wie seht ihr das: Beispiel: Ein Stoffitem droppt, Magier könnte das wegen +Int und +Ausdauer gut gebrauchen, zusätzlich hat es auch noch +Heal. Hat dann NUR der Healer Bedarf drauf oder beide? Ich würde in dem Fall wohl wieder würfeln.* (Bin noch Noob, deswegen bitte ehrliche Antworten!)



erster Teil gut; passt so

zweiter Teil: wenn n Mage oder Hexer auf items würfelt die den höheren +heal-Bonus geben dann hat der Arsch aber Kirmes. Für Schadensklassen gibts schadensitems, bei denen der +dmg ident mit dem +heal ist. die stat-boni sind nur die halbe miete, in dem Fall gibt die Höhe des dmg-cast/heal-bonus den ausschlag

&#8364;dit: klar, bevors per gier ausgewürfelt wird kann der Dmg-Caster schon bedarf anmelden wenns besser ist als seines


----------



## Valeskaa (27. November 2007)

Faulmaul und Grivok, danke. 

Nur meist geht das in Inis ja so schnell, kaum liegt der Boss am Boden hat man das Fenster mit "Bedarf" oder "Gier" vor der Nase und die Hälfte der Leute hat eh schon geklickt... 

Woher soll ich wissen, ob die anderen z. B. alle passen oder Gier würfeln? also, ich pass eigentlich fast nie (z. B. bei grünen Sachen), weil die anderen würden das Item doch auch nur verkaufen oder für'n Twink nehmen (in den meisten Fällen). Wieso passt ihr da? Seid ihr alle schon so reich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nochmal wegen der Sache mit Krieger, von mir aus Brust +10 Stärke und +10 Int (wie gesagt, Noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ): Wenn doch der Krieger jetzt ne Brust mit nur +2 Stärke hat, sich also um 8 Stärke verbessern würde, warum kann er dann nicht auch Bedarf machen und das Glück entscheiden lassen? Ich meine, was braucht ein Magier z. B. Stärke oder Hexe brauch doch auch keine Stärke z. B.? Wenn sich beide sehr durch einen Wert verbessern würden, warum haben nicht dann beide Bedarf?? 

Und was ist mit der Schließkassette?? Inhalt gehört dem, der über Gier die Kassette gewonnen hat oder wird dann bei nem blauen Item noch mal diskutiert?? (Kein Wunder, wenn manche Inis mehrere Stunden dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):


----------



## Faulmaul (27. November 2007)

Valeskaa schrieb:


> Faulmaul und Grivok, danke.
> 
> Nur meist geht das in Inis ja so schnell, kaum liegt der Boss am Boden hat man das Fenster mit "Bedarf" oder "Gier" vor der Nase und die Hälfte der Leute hat eh schon geklickt...
> 
> ...



-) mit "Bild rauf" und "Bild runter"-Taste kannst im chatlog nachlesen wer was gewürfelt hat
-) du brauchst auch nicht zu passen, nur wozu noch auf Gier drücken wenn schon einer Bedarf würfelt? Bedarf geht ja immer vor Gier
-) klar kannst auf das Ding auch need werfen (+10 Stärke und +10 int), aber wenn du n vergelter- oder Tank-pala in der Gruppe mithast würde ich mir das gründlich überlegen (Krieger kann die int nich brauchen, Pala sehrwohl), hierbei würde ich aber sagen ein Krieger (oder auch Pala) lebt auch von seinem Rüstungswert; wenn das also ein Stoff oder Leder-Teil ist würfel nur Gier, mit den +10 Stärke wirst du nicht froh wenn dafür die Rüstung schwächer wird. Wenns unbedingt sein muss dann wirf halt mit, aber du hast weniger davon als andere Klassen --> könnte man dir negativ nachsehen
-) Schließkassette: wer die gewinnt gewinnt auch den Inhalt. Alle Gier, da hat keiner mehr Bedarf als der andere


----------



## Valeskaa (27. November 2007)

_klar kannst auf das Ding auch need werfen (+10 Stärke und +10 int), aber wenn du n vergelter- oder Tank-pala in der Gruppe mithast würde ich mir das gründlich überlegen (Krieger kann die int nich brauchen, Pala sehrwohl), hierbei würde ich aber sagen ein Krieger (oder auch Pala) lebt auch von seinem Rüstungswert; wenn das also ein Stoff oder Leder-Teil ist würfel nur Gier, mit den +10 Stärke wirst du nicht froh wenn dafür die Rüstung schwächer wird. Wenns unbedingt sein muss dann wirf halt mit, aber du hast weniger davon als andere Klassen --> könnte man dir negativ nachsehen_

Klingt logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke! 



Ich hass das, gerade als Newbie ist das nicht so leicht, immer genau zu wissen, ob das Teil, was droppt jetzt sooo viel besser ist als das, was man schon trägt (wenn beides gute Werte hat, das eine aber vielleicht 3 Ausdauer mehr als das andere, aber dafür 50 weniger Rüstung, beides schwere Rüstung oder Platte oder so...). Und wenn man die Gruppe fragt kriegt man eh keine ehrliche Antwort, weil ein anderer darauf spekuliert, dass ich vielleicht "Gier" klicke, wenn er mir sagt, dass mein jetziges Item besser ist... 

Von daher habt vielleicht auch mal kleines bissl Einsehen mit Leuten, die wider besseren Wissens "Bedarf" geklickt haben, weil sie es auch wirklich brauchen können. Ich hab bisher nur Pala und Krieger gespielt, mein Pala ist 50, was weiß ich, was für Werte z. B. ein Schami oder Dudu braucht und ob ich dem was weg nehme, weil wir es beiden brauchen nur er vielleicht bissl mehr. 

Oder woher soll ein Pala Stufe 38 wissen, dass er ab 40 Platte tragen kann? Ist doch klar, dass der bei der schweren Rüstung dann Bedarf macht. Sind halt nicht alle Nicht-70er-Chars nur Twinks, sondern vielleicht auch mal Main.


----------



## Grivok (27. November 2007)

ist schon klar, dass man nicht allers wissen kann
und du musst dich auch nicht mit allen klassen auskennen

aber mal so als tipp fuer die zukunft:
nimm dir mal die zeit bei wow-europe dir die einzelnen klassen durchzulesen.
da steht auf jeden fall drin welche ruestungen die klasse tragen kann
sollte da stehen "wenn gelernt" heisst das ab lev 40, denn da kriegen die klassen die ne bessere ruestung tragen koennen das upgrade

jaeger/schami -> schwere ruestung
krieger/pala -> platte

ausserdem meine ich mich erinnern zu koennen welche stats fuer die jeweilige klasse am wichtigsten sind

aber solltest du dazu noch fragen haben....stell sie ruhig


----------



## Valeskaa (27. November 2007)

Hehe, ich bin doch froh, wenn ich weiß, was mein Krieger und mein Pala für Werte brauchen, da kann ich mir doch nicht noch sämtliche Klassen samt Prioritäten-Liste merken und das auch noch ingame, wenn ich innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden zwischen Gier und Bedarf entscheiden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass alle mit Mana Int und Ausdauer brauchen, weiß ich. Aber danach? Jäger braucht beweglichkeit, ok, aber sonst? Mana hat der ja auch irgendwie... Bekloppt, das kann ich mir (noch?) nicht alles merken, auch wenn ich schon soooo viel gelesen hab - hier und drüben im Blizzard-Forum...


----------



## Loozer (27. November 2007)

shadow_zero schrieb:


> ich würd entweder lootmeister einstellen oder nach bedarf ihn einfach kicken und /ignore....
> 
> sowas geht gar nicht....
> 
> ...




In Hdw droppt kein schwert nur nen kolben


----------



## Bjorrghh (27. November 2007)

bisher haben wir, die betroffenen, es immer so gehandhabt das er das erste mal mehr oder weniger nett ermahnt wurde. meistens verlassen die dann die grp. ein einziges mal war es absolute unwissenheit. wir sind übers lfm tool an einen 28er tank geraten. dieser tank trug einen blauen casterstab als waffe 2 grüne items und den rest weiß. bis er erstmal kapiert hatte das das wenn etwas für einen tank dropt er auch bedarf würfeln soll dauerte es einige bosse und er verpasste einige grüne und blaue drops. als er endlich verstand das bedarf höher ist als gier dropte gerade ein castestab auf den er dann auch tatsächlich bedarf würfelte. nachteil war das 2 tatsächlich need auf diesen stab hatten. aber:
wir konnten ihm einfach nicht böse sein XD


----------



## Avenenera (27. November 2007)

Ich hatte mit meinem Palatwink schon mal nen shami der mit lvl 20 bedarf auf Schwere Rüssi gemacht hat weil er meinte er brauchst für lvl 40 ^^. Naja wir habens auch ohne ihn geschaft.


----------



## Jörg Krüger (27. November 2007)

Eine einfache Antwort:

Als Heiler: wenn man nicht erhört wird www.ruhestein.de wählen

Als Tank: wenn man nicht erhört wird www.ruhestein.de wählen oder
wenn der Unruhestifter Aggro hat die Spottaste nicht finden

Als DD: www.ruhestein.de oder den Gruppenleader um Entfernung
des Unruhestifters bitten.

Ich finde jeder WoW Spieler, der sich wie der Schamane aus dem
Eröffnungsthreat benimmt sollte die Maus oder Tastatur von WoW
zur Seite legen, sich einfach mal fragen, was faires spielen bedeutet
und dann vielleicht mit fairem Verhalten wieder in das Spiel gehen.

Wenn er das nicht will sollte sich sich der Spieler nicht wundern wenn er gebannt wird
und dann in entsprechenden Foren der Char-Name als "Nicht erwünscht"
kräftig durch den Dreck gezogen wird.


----------



## Mage_Collina (27. November 2007)

ich habe zum glück sowas extremes noch nicht erlebt. schlimm war nur mal eine dudu-heilerin ... wir suchen nur noch heal für ne ini, da schreibt sie: Ich helf euch, aber ich mach auf alles bedarf ^^ wir wollten aber wegen bestimmter items rein und da nützt so n ninja würfler^^ wenig. sie hats nich verstanden und immer wieder nachgenervt, ob sie nicht doch mit könne. pffff ... wir haben den ini-run dann verschoben...


----------



## eumel1978 (27. November 2007)

hallo 

als erstes muss ich sagen hatte das problem auch mal und zwar mit einem lederrezept (episch)
habe mich tierisch gefreut ,weil war mein erstes episches rezept überhaupt.
aber ein anderer,mage, würfelte mit (obwohl verzauberer und schneider) und meinte auch es für 
sein twink nehmen zu wollen. natürlich gab es gleich ein paar worte, weil mit sein twink war er ja nicht mit.
er hat es mir dann gegeben mit den worten " aber gleich lernen" was ich sowieso gemacht hätte
und habe.

hätte ich das rezept nicht bekommen bzw wenn mir sowas passiert , versuche ich es erst zu klären
da man sich schon mal verdrücken kann.

wenn die person allerdings ihr verhalten nicht ändert
dann muss er bzw werde ich die gruppe verlassen und bediene mich auch der ignore funktion.


gruß


----------



## MADoxxsieben (29. November 2007)

Mirek schrieb:


> ganZ einfach, einmal ermahnen und ansonsten mit einverständnis der restlichen Gruppe kicken oder leaven und ne neue Grp suchen, weil um Sachen für seinen Twink zu würfeln geht gar nicht!
> 
> Hatte das Spiel auch gestern, war mit meinem DuDu Twink in hdw... es droppt ein Umhang mit:
> + 2 Ausdauer
> ...



Mal ganz ehrlich... Du sagst das mit dem Twink auf Bedarf mal so gar nicht geht. 
Schreibst aber in der selben antwort das du mit deinem Dudu Twink das item nicht
bekommen hast obwohl du bedarf geklickt hast... Na macht´s klick ? 
Soll jetzt net blöd rüberkommen aber auch wenn du das ding brauchst vielleicht hat
der Hexer ja auch nen Twink  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (29. November 2007)

MADoxxsieben schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich... Du sagst das mit dem Twink auf Bedarf mal so gar nicht geht.
> Schreibst aber in der selben antwort das du mit deinem Dudu Twink das item nicht
> bekommen hast obwohl du bedarf geklickt hast... Na macht´s klick ?
> Soll jetzt net blöd rüberkommen aber auch wenn du das ding brauchst vielleicht hat
> ...



es geht in der diskussion nicht darum ob man fuer sich (sprich den char mit dem man gerade in der instanz ist, egal ob twink oder main) sondern darum ob man das fuer einen anderen char (twink) der nicht anwesend ist mit bedarf wuerfelt
kleines missverstaendnis


----------



## Old_Nick (12. Dezember 2007)

Hab gerade ne schicke Begründung für nen klassischen Ninja-Loot gehört.

Situation: Die Managruft, kurz vor Shaffar. Es droppt ein episches Lederer-Muster. Kein Lederer ist anwesend. Vier Leute machen Gier. Dann kommt der Mage und macht need. Begründung: Ich will bald auf Lederer umskillen, denn als Schneider kann man kein Geld verdienen.
Allgemeiner Tenor der Gruppe: WTF? Man fragt, ehe man Bedarf macht, wenn alle anderen nur Gier haben.
Aber es kommt noch besser. Reaktion des Ninja-Mages: Ihr seid doch nur pissed wegen dem Geld. Aber ich will euch das Game nicht vermiesen. Würfeln wir nochmal drum. Ich brauch das Geld nicht. Ich hab 4k.

Preisfrage: Wen wollte er damit verarschen? Er will angeblich umskillen, weil Schneidern kein Geld bringt, aber aufs Geld kommt es ihm nicht an?

Als ich die Sache in den Gildenchat gepostet hab, kam übrigens raus, daß der Typ öfter mal "lustige" Aktionen bringt. Er hat zum Beispiel mal einen meiner Gildies direkt vor der Instanz wieder aus der Gruppe gekickt. Begründung: Dein Equipment ist mir zu schlecht.

Anyway, wieder einer mehr auf meiner Ignorelist, vor dem ich jeden in Zukunft warnen werde...


----------



## vyn (12. Dezember 2007)

hä? also ich mach immer auf alles bedarf. vielleicht erstell ich mir ja mal nen tank und könnt die plattenrüsse dann suuper brauchen!
(für diejenigen die zweifeln... ja es ist ironisch gemeint!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

aber stimmt das, dass gms sich um solche sachen kümmern resp. das rückgängig machen?

mir hat mal n priest ne gebundene lederbrust weggeschnappt, hat sich aber bloss verklickt. mich hats zwar gewurmt, aber naja, was will man machen


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (12. Dezember 2007)

Muss sagen bei mir kams auch schon vor das n Hexer in HDW Need auf Schwanzstachel von dieser Donnerechse gemacht hat...es kotzt einen einfach an, am besten Stammgrp ausfindig machen oder von Kumpels Tipps geben lassen wer sich eignet. Wenn ihr twinkt, fragt Gildis ob sie mitmachen, es ist eine hohe Gefahr lvl 1-50 rnd zu machn.

/ignore gegebenfalls wegen dummer antwort Spam melden und dann Kicken.


----------



## Old_Nick (12. Dezember 2007)

Also, was die GM's angeht, denk ich mal, daß die im Prinzip nur was machen (dürfen), wenn da beim Loot was durch nen Bug schiefgeht (berichtigt mich, wenn es anders ist). Ninja-Looting kann man zwar reklamieren, wenn man will, aber ich glaub nicht, daß das geahndet wird.
Das läuft eher unter "Ist moralisch verwerflich, aber keine Straftat". Theoretisch, hätte ja jeder Bedarf würfeln können und es gibt ja kein klares "Gesetz" bei Blizzard, daß du immer nur so würfeln darfst, wie es auch einwandfrei vertretbar ist. Die Spielmechanik bietet leider Raum für solche Ninja-Aktionen.


----------



## Thursoni (12. Dezember 2007)

Forenwriter schrieb:


> Kicken und auf ignore un d den rest der gruppe auch dazu überzeugen
> möglichst noch einmal das als sicherheitswarnung im handelschat posten und im gildenchat^^
> entweder is er nach paar tagen bei ejden auf ignore oder er ändert sein würfel verhalten
> das mit handelschat^^ am besten acuh wenn er in stadt isnund mitlesen kann



Für das Anprangen im Handelschat kann man nen Bann/Verwarnung bekommen.


----------



## vyn (12. Dezember 2007)

Old_Nick schrieb:


> Also, was die GM's angeht, denk ich mal, daß die im Prinzip nur was machen (dürfen), wenn da beim Loot was durch nen Bug schiefgeht (berichtigt mich, wenn es anders ist). Ninja-Looting kann man zwar reklamieren, wenn man will, aber ich glaub nicht, daß das geahndet wird.
> Das läuft eher unter "Ist moralisch verwerflich, aber keine Straftat". Theoretisch, hätte ja jeder Bedarf würfeln können und es gibt ja kein klares "Gesetz" bei Blizzard, daß du immer nur so würfeln darfst, wie es auch einwandfrei vertretbar ist. Die Spielmechanik bietet leider Raum für solche Ninja-Aktionen.



hätt ich eigentlich auch so getippt, aber dadurch dass so viele das so beschrieben haben, wurd ich verunsichert.


----------



## Painrain (12. Dezember 2007)

also mit der sache mit twink
lass ich durchgehen mach ich auch
aber doch net in ner 70er inst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich zum beispiel hab mit meinem 70er für meinen twink andre dm gezogen mit der abmachung das defia auf mich geht
is eigentlich ganz fair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber falls es in dem fall z b nen 50er in versunkener tempel war dann soll er mit seinem twink hingehen und net mit seinem main  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

